# NF Giveaway's Thread V9



## Azeruth (Feb 25, 2013)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V9*

Rules​1. No taking more than *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. 

4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours then you're free to grab it. This rule only applies if the person who first claimed the avatar has used it for at least six hours.

5. When taking something please quote it. Make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post. 

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

7. Don't spam. 





A reminder to everyone. Once you're done with a set you took from this thread, if you don't plan to use it again, please consider that other person might want to use after you. Likewise, if you like an item but someone has claimed and used before you, don't just take it after they're done with it since you don't know if they're keeping it for later. Ask first both the person who made it and the one who claimed if you can use it now.

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Taking. 150 x150?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Synn, gotta spread


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Chuck (Feb 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Where's this from?


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Where's this from?


----------



## Lew (Feb 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking these. 

Can I have them in 150x150 please? :33


----------



## Synn (Feb 25, 2013)

NufcLew said:


> Taking these.
> 
> Can I have them in 150x150 please? :33


----------



## Vash (Feb 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



I'll take this, thanks.

24'd, but i'll rep you later.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 26, 2013)

goddamnit **


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 26, 2013)

> ​




Thanks, Joo.


----------



## Fay (Feb 26, 2013)

This please <3


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Taking this since it's been 48 hours.


----------



## Impact (Feb 26, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ENTER]​






Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking. 170x170 please​


----------



## Synn (Feb 26, 2013)

Impact said:


> Taking. 170x170 please



I no longer have the stocks, sorry


----------



## Synn (Feb 26, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Feb 26, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Impact (Feb 26, 2013)

Synn said:


> I no longer have the stocks, sorry



Awwwe really  still thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2013)

mine                    .


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 26, 2013)

mine                         .


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2013)

rep/cred is optional




​


----------



## Tray (Feb 26, 2013)

Taking


----------



## Oceania (Feb 26, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking stocking.(middle right) 

200x200 pwease??????


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> [/center]
> 
> Rep if taking, please


Taking, need something fresh.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 26, 2013)

*@Fiona* - Taking the Madara set from the


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 27, 2013)

*Battle of Gods Trailer 3 gifs, rep only if using.*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> taking stocking.(middle right)
> 
> 200x200 pwease??????


----------



## Momoko (Feb 27, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Resize me these please, thank you


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2013)

Momoko said:


> Resize me these please, thank you


----------



## Imagine (Feb 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> [​Rep if taking, please


Taking this.


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Shaz (Feb 27, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking​




Taking this one

Need to spread


----------



## Krippy (Feb 27, 2013)

Taking, can I get 150x150?


----------



## Synn (Feb 27, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Taking, can I get 150x150?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 27, 2013)

oh man, oh man


----------



## Revolution (Feb 27, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



I can't see anything!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I can't see anything!



I'm aware of that; I'm fixing the problem now.
Thanks for pointing it out though.

But please remove the quote from your post, as it fills the page unnecissarily.


----------



## Vash (Feb 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Zenith (Feb 27, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


claiming the one on the left, since the other guy didn't wear it for 48 hours


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2013)

angel beats if anyone knows it...

Hisako x Iwasawa


----------



## Riley F. (Feb 28, 2013)

Rep if taking;
​


----------



## Riley F. (Feb 28, 2013)

Rep if taking;
​


----------



## Impact (Feb 28, 2013)

Riley F. said:


> Rep if taking;
> ​



Taking 150x150?


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2013)

ty                       .


----------



## Riley F. (Feb 28, 2013)

Impact said:


> Taking 150x150?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Metaro (Feb 28, 2013)

Jak said:


> ​



Can you add it dotted borders? ):.


----------



## Vash (Feb 28, 2013)

Metaro said:


> Can you add it dotted borders? ):.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 28, 2013)

so much godly stuff in here


yup getting this bad boy


----------



## JoJo (Feb 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



I'll be using that one. 

Edit: Gotta spread


----------



## Tray (Feb 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Taking


----------



## andrea (Mar 1, 2013)

lara croft avatars because i'm super excited for tomb raider




​


----------



## Synn (Mar 1, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Metaro (Mar 1, 2013)

Jak said:


>



Thank you!!                             .


----------



## Synn (Mar 1, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Mar 1, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 1, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Rep if taking
> ​


 Taking this.


----------



## Riley F. (Mar 1, 2013)

Rep if taking;
​


----------



## Tray (Mar 2, 2013)

150 x 150?


----------



## Morphine (Mar 2, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> lara croft avatars because i'm super excited for tomb raider
> 
> 
> ​



yes thank you


----------



## Synn (Mar 2, 2013)

Trαy said:


> 150 x 150?


----------



## Misao (Mar 2, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> ​




glorious reboot.


----------



## Nello (Mar 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please​




Taking ​


----------



## Riley F. (Mar 2, 2013)

Rep if taking;
​


----------



## ? (Mar 2, 2013)

Taking                    .


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2013)

rep/cred is optional


​


----------



## Impact (Mar 2, 2013)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> ​



Taking this.

Edit: Giving it to BOD.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks.


Can I get the stock resized with in sig dimension?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 2, 2013)

Goddammit, Impact!


----------



## Impact (Mar 3, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Goddammit, Impact!



If you want go ahead and take it I won't mind


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Can I get the stock resized with in sig dimension?



sadly the stock i used to make that is only slightly larger than avatar size and i can't find the original promo image 

but if you manage to find the stock i'll gladly make you a sig from it


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 3, 2013)

Riley F. said:


> ​


knowing the original source would be wonderful


----------



## Riley F. (Mar 3, 2013)

Trinity said:


> knowing the original source would be wonderful


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2013)

So I was bored...

up for grabs but please credit me.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Mar 4, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking this thank you


----------



## ℛei (Mar 4, 2013)

;;
;;


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2013)

i'm tempted to take the wilde one just so trin doesn't get it


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 4, 2013)

2 late whore

give me a resize, gorgeous


----------



## Mochi (Mar 4, 2013)

*Rep or Cred​*









​


----------



## Mochi (Mar 4, 2013)

*Rep or Cred​*









​


----------



## Mochi (Mar 4, 2013)

*Rep or Cred*


​


----------



## Synn (Mar 4, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Impact (Mar 4, 2013)

Mochi said:


> *Rep or Cred*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking 170x170?



Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Also taking 170x170


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 4, 2013)

Taking. 170x170 please.


Taking.


----------



## Plush (Mar 5, 2013)

_Taking, thank you. :>​_


----------



## ℛei (Mar 5, 2013)

Trinity said:


> give me a resize, gorgeous


;


Dastan said:


> Taking. 170x170 please.


----------



## emili (Mar 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Char Aznable set_ 




Ava:


Sig:


----------



## ? (Mar 5, 2013)

Mochi said:


> *Rep or Cred*
> 
> 
> ​


Taking                          .


----------



## Synn (Mar 5, 2013)

Impact said:


> Also taking 170x170


----------



## Blunt (Mar 5, 2013)

Mochi said:


> *Rep or Cred​*



Taking. Will rep when not 24d.


----------



## Elias (Mar 6, 2013)

Taking     ~


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Mar 6, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Mar 6, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## ℛei (Mar 6, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



mine thanks 

170 x 170 plz


----------



## Blunt (Mar 6, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking. Thanks Synnpoo, gotta spread.


----------



## Synn (Mar 6, 2013)

Reiki said:


> mine thanks
> 
> 170 x 170 plz


----------



## Suzy (Mar 6, 2013)

Mochi said:


> *Rep or Cred​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking, Resize please?


----------



## Impact (Mar 7, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking​






Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking 170x170 please :33​


----------



## tears (Mar 7, 2013)

Just Rep.






​

Credit to Jiraiya-chan.​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll burn in hell but I'm taking these two


----------



## emili (Mar 7, 2013)

Char Aznable sets... again :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 7, 2013)

emili said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I can't let this quality go by. Taking.


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking 170x170 please :33


----------



## tears (Mar 7, 2013)

Rep if Taking


​


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 7, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> 
> ​



 Thanks


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Krippy (Mar 7, 2013)

taking, 150x150 pls?


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2013)

Krippy said:


> taking, 150x150 pls?


----------



## Krippy (Mar 7, 2013)

Synn said:


>



thanks, will rep when not 24'd


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



TAKING THESE SO HARD


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking. Gotta spread again, will get you later today.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 7, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Metaro (Mar 7, 2013)

Taking, thanks      .


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Misao (Mar 7, 2013)

thank you.


----------



## tears (Mar 7, 2013)

Rep if Taking

​


----------



## Chuck (Mar 7, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Stock please.


----------



## tears (Mar 8, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Stock please.



roger that.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 8, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking​



Repped, thanks.


----------



## Tray (Mar 8, 2013)

Taking 150 x 150?


----------



## Synn (Mar 8, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Taking 150 x 150?


----------



## Ghost (Mar 8, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> 
> ​



150 x 150 please. :33

chuck didn't take this, right?


----------



## Mochi (Mar 8, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking 170x170?
> 
> 
> 
> Also taking 170x170



I tried it >:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Suzy said:


> Taking, Resize please?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Billie (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Billie (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Billie (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Billie (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Santoryu (Mar 8, 2013)

>


cheers                       .


----------



## Blunt (Mar 8, 2013)

Mine. Repped.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2013)

rep/cred optional
​


----------



## andrea (Mar 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Billie (Mar 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Billie (Mar 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Metaro (Mar 8, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking pek            .


----------



## Lew (Mar 8, 2013)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_



Taking these 2.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 8, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 8, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 8, 2013)

>



Taking.Thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 8, 2013)

Taking this.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 8, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 8, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Billie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Blunt (Mar 9, 2013)

Do you have the full size version of this? I'd like to make a 150x200 version. If you don't have the edited full size version, do you have the stock?


----------



## Billie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Billie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece Manga Spoiler_ 







*Spoiler*: _Gantz Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Billie (Mar 9, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Do you have the full size version of this? I'd like to make a 150x200 version. If you don't have the edited full size version, do you have the stock?


----------



## Horan (Mar 9, 2013)

rep if taking :-D


----------



## Blunt (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks, gotta spread.


----------



## Impact (Mar 9, 2013)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _One Piece Manga Spoiler_


O
Taking, thanks!


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 9, 2013)

Horan said:


> rep if taking :-D



Mineeess


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

From the previous thread, since neither are being used currently, could I have these in 150x150, Synn?


----------



## Synn (Mar 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> From the previous thread, since neither are being used currently, could I have these in 150x150, Synn?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 9, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Table (Mar 9, 2013)

Taking...

unless some other bitch took it =/


----------



## emili (Mar 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 




*Avy*



*Sig*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2013)

Taking. 

Would you mind telling me who this is, or if it's random art who made it?


----------



## Hariti (Mar 10, 2013)

Taking, thanks :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 10, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Taking.
> 
> Would you mind telling me who this is, or if it's random art who made it?



Deviantart of the artist: 

She said she drew for a book cover but I don't know who the character is


----------



## emili (Mar 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks.   :33


----------



## andrea (Mar 10, 2013)

thanks ane, will use when my tomb raider craze wears off


----------



## Daxter (Mar 10, 2013)

Made some avatars 'cause I can. Thought to share them here if anyone wants them. :33 (Of course credit is requested if you do!)


----------



## Tray (Mar 10, 2013)

Taking this


----------



## Hebe (Mar 10, 2013)

Taking this one. Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Mar 10, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Misao (Mar 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 10, 2013)

Rep if taking


----------



## Elias (Mar 11, 2013)

Taking       .


----------



## andrea (Mar 11, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



      .


----------



## Suzy (Mar 11, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



Taking, 125x125 with dotted border please? :amazed


----------



## Synn (Mar 11, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Mar 11, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Mar 11, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​



150x150?

Cheers.


----------



## Synn (Mar 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150?
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 11, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Mine


----------



## Misao (Mar 11, 2013)

Suzy said:


> Taking, 125x125 with dotted border please? :amazed


----------



## KohZa (Mar 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Imagine (Mar 11, 2013)

Taking this.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 11, 2013)

[/CENTER][/QUOTE]





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



mine


----------



## Prototype (Mar 11, 2013)

Taking, thank you. 150x150, please?


----------



## Synn (Mar 11, 2013)

Blackout said:


> Taking, thank you. 150x150, please?


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2013)

love this, thanks


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 12, 2013)

Taking. 150x150 please.


Taking 170 x 170 please.


----------



## Synn (Mar 12, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking. 150x150 please.
> 
> Taking 170 x 170 please.


----------



## Morphine (Mar 12, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x150 please


----------



## Synn (Mar 12, 2013)

Morphine said:


> 150x150 please


----------



## Prototype (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Misao (Mar 12, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tears (Mar 12, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 please. :33
> 
> chuck didn't take this, right?



sorry for late reply :3


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



i swear i'll rep you once i spread


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 13, 2013)

Mine                .


----------



## Synn (Mar 13, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Suzy (Mar 13, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



Taking . Resize (125x125px)and with dotted border please?


----------



## Selva (Mar 13, 2013)

misao said:


> ​


This is gorgeous. I'll take it <3
Do you know who's the artist?


----------



## Misao (Mar 13, 2013)

Suzy said:


> Taking . Resize (125x125px)and with dotted border please?







Selva said:


> This is gorgeous. I'll take it <3
> Do you know who's the artist?



Joanne Young <3 -


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2013)

​
Rep if taking.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2013)

up for grabs


​


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 14, 2013)

Aeon said:


> ​
> Rep if taking.



These are mine


----------



## Vash (Mar 14, 2013)

starr said:


> up for grabs
> 
> ​



I'll take this thanks.


----------



## Vash (Mar 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Vash (Mar 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Vash (Mar 14, 2013)

​


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2013)

taking, thanx


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 14, 2013)

Jak said:


> ​


Taking, Dat Yoko.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2013)

Incoming, a bunch of cropped/resized Lara Croft pictures for avatars. No borders or effects or anything, so yeah. Do as you please.

This will be over a few posts.



​


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 14, 2013)

Krory said:


> ​


Taking. Will rep you when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2013)

And some of the stock. Some of these are pretty big and some are not just of the avatars I posted.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2013)

That's everything for now.


----------



## Vermin (Mar 14, 2013)

taking**


----------



## Daxter (Mar 14, 2013)

More animated avs. :33 I like making these~  Please credit (and rep is also appreciated~ ) if you use.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 15, 2013)

*~ Rep if taking, please ~*​


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 15, 2013)

150x150 plz


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 15, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> 150x150 plz


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 15, 2013)

Jak said:


> ​



lalalala taking~


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2013)

taking


----------



## Transit (Mar 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Mar 15, 2013)

Transit said:


> ​


​Taking and Stock, please.


----------



## Transit (Mar 15, 2013)

Joo said:


> [/CENTER]Taking and Stock, please.



There you go.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 15, 2013)

*~Rep if taking, please ~*​


----------



## Mochi (Mar 15, 2013)

Jak said:


> ​



Can I have 150x200 one? Or you could give me the stock, that's fine too.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 15, 2013)

Transit said:


> ​



taking the top right one.

150x150 please?


----------



## Billie (Mar 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 16, 2013)

must spread


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 16, 2013)

*Rep if taking*











​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 16, 2013)

Aeon said:


> Rep if taking.



Don' think anyone took this


----------



## Shaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking*​



Can I get the stock?


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 16, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Can I get the stock?


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 16, 2013)

*Rep if taking*













​


----------



## JoJo (Mar 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ Rep if taking, please ~*​


Taking.

150 X 150 please.


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 16, 2013)

*Rep if taking












*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 16, 2013)

*Rep if taking









*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 16, 2013)

*Rep if taking








*​


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2013)

>


Taking these.


----------



## Xin (Mar 16, 2013)

*rep if taking*




​


----------



## Vash (Mar 16, 2013)

​


Mochi said:


> Can I have 150x200 one? Or you could give me the stock, that's fine too.



Sorry, I don't have the gif anymore :/


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 16, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Taking.
> 
> 150 X 150 please.






EDIT: Huh... Could have sworn you asked for the stock too..

Meh, I'll leave it just in case.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 16, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Scizor (Mar 16, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## JoJo (Mar 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> EDIT: Huh... Could have sworn you asked for the stock too..
> 
> Meh, I'll leave it just in case.



I did. 

I just found the stock like 3 seconds before you posted that.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ Rep if taking, please ~*​



Taking           .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 16, 2013)

>



Taking these. Thanks.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 16, 2013)

JoJo said:


> I did.
> 
> I just found the stock like 3 seconds before you posted that.


Ah, so that's what happened, haha.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 16, 2013)

*~ Rep if taking, please ~*​


----------



## Marcο (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll take this.


----------



## Selva (Mar 17, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​





Synn said:


> ​


Taking those two, thanks <3
Can I have the stock for both?


----------



## tears (Mar 17, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 17, 2013)

*Rep if taking






*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 17, 2013)

*Rep if taking










*​


----------



## G (Mar 17, 2013)

cool. taking.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 17, 2013)

Taking Reped.


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 17, 2013)

*Rep if taking






*​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2013)

Sigs

rep and cred if you want a Ava VM or PM.


----------



## tears (Mar 17, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 17, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



150 x 200?


----------



## tears (Mar 17, 2013)

Blunt said:


> 150 x 200?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, repped.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 18, 2013)

*~ Rep if taking, please ~*​


----------



## Imagine (Mar 18, 2013)

>



Repped. Must spread.


----------



## Sine (Mar 18, 2013)

taking this, danke


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Billie (Mar 18, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Mar 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Selva (Mar 18, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


Thanks


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 18, 2013)

Taking. Can I get this in 150 x 150?


----------



## Oceania (Mar 18, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



taking spike with the finger gun.. 

150x150 please?


----------



## KohZa (Mar 18, 2013)

just rep.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2013)

KohZa said:


> just rep.



MAKI CHAN!!!!!!!!

TAKING


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 18, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Taking this, thanks. Though do I need to be a senior member or something for the gif to work here?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> taking spike with the finger gun..
> 
> 150x150 please?



It's already 150x150 



SoleAccord said:


> Taking this, thanks. Though do I need to be a senior member or something for the gif to work here?



Yeah, here's a junior sized version:

​


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 18, 2013)

*Rep if taking
















*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 18, 2013)

*Rep if taking









*​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 18, 2013)

KohZa said:


> just rep.



Taking.


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 18, 2013)

*Rep if taking








*​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 18, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> *​


*

Mine, repped.*​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 18, 2013)

- Sets -










* ~Rep if taking, please ~*​


----------



## NW (Mar 18, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please


I'll be taking this one. 

Need to spread.


----------



## Balchenor (Mar 18, 2013)

Where is this from? 
??


----------



## Blunt (Mar 18, 2013)

It's from the Naruto movie Road to Ninja.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Taking this, thanks. Though do I need to be a senior member or something for the gif to work here?



YOU CAN BE A SENIOR MEMBER RIGHT NOW WITH ALL YOUR POSTS!

Really.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2013)

KohZa said:


> just rep.





Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> *



Azzrael, can I have a Sakura (or RtN Sakura) to hold hands with Itachi?


----------



## tears (Mar 18, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking. Can I get this in 150 x 150?



sure.


----------



## Silver (Mar 19, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ Rep if taking, please ~*​



great ava's as always shiro, 125x125?


----------



## KohZa (Mar 19, 2013)

​ 
just rep​


----------



## Billie (Mar 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Mar 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Mar 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



150x200, please :3


----------



## Shaz (Mar 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​




Resize please, zoom in a little too if you can.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



taking   .


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 19, 2013)

Silver said:


> great ava's as always shiro, 125x125?


Haha, thanks. And no problemo.
Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. Could you make a 150x200 version? Or give me the stock?


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 19, 2013)

​


----------



## JoJo (Mar 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking            .


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 19, 2013)

* ~Rep is taking, please ~*​


----------



## santanico (Mar 19, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


>



                               .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Fiona (Mar 20, 2013)

EVERYTHING MUST GO 

Cleaning out my artwork folder, tons of random Avys i will never use 

~Just rep and cred~





Will Dump more tomorrow.​


----------



## Fiona (Mar 20, 2013)

EVERYTHING MUST GO 

Cleaning out my artwork folder, tons of random Siggys i will never use 

~Just rep and cred~














​


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

Taking  No rep required?


----------



## KohZa (Mar 20, 2013)

just rep if taking.​


----------



## Imagine (Mar 20, 2013)

I need this.


----------



## Remyx (Mar 20, 2013)

Trinity said:


> ​



I'll take.


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2013)

rep/cred is optional




​


----------



## Impact (Mar 20, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​





Fiona said:


> EVERYTHING MUST GO
> 
> Cleaning out my artwork folder, tons of random Avys i will never use
> 
> ...



Taking thanks


----------



## Xin (Mar 20, 2013)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> ​



taking.. thx (24d, I'll come back to you)​


----------



## tears (Mar 20, 2013)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> 
> ]​



ill take this :amazed

dunno if i can rep or not 

but defo for cred.

thanks!


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 21, 2013)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> ​




Thanks, sis.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Daxter (Mar 21, 2013)

Originally this was a practise/experiment type scenario but I ended up making many that I liked. I had a lot of fun with them. I thought I'd share. 

Please feel free to take/use if you like them too. Just remember that credit is a must. Rep is optional, but appreciated and makes me feel fuzzy and shit. :E If borders or rounded corners are needed, please let me know, and I will do for you. I purposely left plain 'cause everyone is different.

Two posts full today, but if I make more I like, maybe I'll share some more later~~


----------



## Daxter (Mar 21, 2013)

Continued~


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 21, 2013)

Daxter said:


>



Taking this one.


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2013)

credit plz.
​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2013)

KohZa said:


> just rep if taking.​



Aww damn you found my weakness...and new obsession...need to spread also can you make it dotted with white borders 

Me and my freaking obsessions.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 21, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Aww damn you found my weakness...and new obsession...need to spread also can you make it dotted with white borders
> 
> Me and my freaking obsessions.




i hope the dotted is okay.its been quite a while since i did dotted border.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2013)

Kyaaaaaa thank you this is my favorite trio!!!!!


----------



## tears (Mar 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Mar 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Mar 22, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Thanks      :3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 22, 2013)

;

Taking.


----------



## tears (Mar 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Mar 22, 2013)

​


----------



## KohZa (Mar 22, 2013)

minato/kushina sig:


Law & Chopper sig:


just rep.​


----------



## Imagine (Mar 22, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


Mine       . 24'd


----------



## Mochi (Mar 22, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Fucking mine.


Do you have the stock?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 22, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


Mine. Will rep you in a minute, gotta go get my computer.

Do you have the stock for the second one?


----------



## Oceania (Mar 22, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



second one from the left.

can you make it the same size as yours?


----------



## Lavender (Mar 22, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



I'll be taking this one.​


----------



## G (Mar 22, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



this is my destiny


----------



## Billie (Mar 22, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Do you have the stock for the second one?






Forerunner said:


> can you make it the same size as yours?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 23, 2013)

KohZa said:


> ​
> just rep​



Taking. Dotted borders please.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 23, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Taking. Dotted borders please.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 23, 2013)

KohZa said:


> Law & Chopper sig:
> 
> 
> just rep.​



Taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Melodie (Mar 23, 2013)

KohZa said:


>



Thanks. pek


----------



## Fiona (Mar 23, 2013)

Got bored. 

~Just rep and cred please~



​


----------



## Fiona (Mar 23, 2013)

KohZa said:


> minato/kushina sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MINE MINE MINE


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

I've accumulated around 260 Lara Croft avatars, between 150x150 and 150x200 (I believe 137 at 150x200, and 126 at 150x150... though four of these are Sam) from 66 pieces of stock. A lot of these are variations of the same image, obviously. I'll also post the stock.

I'll post a few samples (try to pick out some of my personal favorites). I've uploaded all of them to some albums on my Imgur page in three different albums (for the 150x150, 150x200, and the stock) so I'll link to the albums as well.







​


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

Alright. There you go. Have a ball.​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 24, 2013)

thank you both


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 24, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2013)

rep or cred or whatever



​


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## G (Mar 24, 2013)

ill grab this, looks fancy


----------



## Misao (Mar 24, 2013)

mine. 

i'll rep you asap.


----------



## Seiji (Mar 24, 2013)

starr said:


> ​



Mine.


----------



## Misao (Mar 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Misao (Mar 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 24, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



150x200     ?


----------



## Misao (Mar 24, 2013)

Blunt said:


> 150x200     ?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, repped.


----------



## tears (Mar 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Impact (Mar 25, 2013)

tears said:


> ​




Gotta have this.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

Another massive upload. Won't bother with samples this time around.

You know the drill

 (168 count)

 (171 count)

 (57 count)


----------



## tears (Mar 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 25, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



150x150 please?


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



Can I have this 150x200 please? :3


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Could I have these two in 150x150?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking, will rep when not 24d.


----------



## Misao (Mar 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> Can I have this 150x200 please? :3


----------



## Revolution (Mar 25, 2013)

starr said:


> rep or cred or whatever
> 
> ​





tears said:


> ​



Definately taking.  Thanks for the new set.


----------



## Shaz (Mar 25, 2013)

tears said:


> ​




Taking second one, but can I get stocks for both please?


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you <3


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 25, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Definately taking.  Thanks for the new set.



I took that avatar already...


----------



## KohZa (Mar 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Panther (Mar 25, 2013)

KohZa said:


> ​


 Taking, but can you make it with dotted border ? :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 25, 2013)

>



Taking.      .


----------



## kyochi (Mar 25, 2013)

misao said:
			
		

>



thank you, bless 


stock ?? :}


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 25, 2013)

KohZa said:


> ​



taking      .


----------



## tears (Mar 25, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> 150x150 please?







Vae said:


> Could I have these two in 150x150?







Shaz said:


> Taking second one, but can I get stocks for both please?



sure.






kyochi said:


> stock ?? :}


----------



## tears (Mar 25, 2013)

​


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

^ Can iahve please love yusuke


----------



## tears (Mar 25, 2013)

gangryou319 said:


> ^ Can iahve please love yusuke



sure why not :3

do you want it 125x125 ?


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes thanks , can you also make it little bigger so i can have it as a signature too


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

I added it to my avatar but its not a gif anymore?????? can you help me fix that


----------



## tears (Mar 25, 2013)

gangryou319 said:


> I added it to my avatar but its not a gif anymore?????? can you help me fix that



try this


----------



## gangryou319 (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks ..........


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 26, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



taking this to

resize please


----------



## tears (Mar 26, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> taking this to
> 
> resize please


----------



## tears (Mar 26, 2013)

Moar~


​


----------



## Vice (Mar 26, 2013)

150x150


----------



## Blunt (Mar 26, 2013)

tears said:


> Moar~
> 
> ​



Mines            ~

Do you have the first one without borders?


----------



## tears (Mar 26, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Mines            ~
> 
> Do you have the first one without borders?


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## tears (Mar 26, 2013)

Moar~
i need moar rep




​


----------



## Shaz (Mar 26, 2013)

tears said:


> Moar~
> i need moar rep
> ​



Stock for this please?


----------



## Selva (Mar 26, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


lol this is cute.
150x200 please? And no borders. Thanks <333


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 26, 2013)

tears said:


> Moar~
> i need moar rep
> ​



Since Shaz only asked for the stock, can I have this in 150x150?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 26, 2013)

Double ninja'd on that avatar


----------



## Fear (Mar 26, 2013)

^

just take it nobody can stop you


----------



## Daxter (Mar 26, 2013)

I managed to pwn off some more of my cosplay project, so I'm able to take those out and make this only one post~~;3 Thought I'd put these up for adoption since I could never use them all.



( for the third one.)


----------



## tears (Mar 27, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Stock for this please?







Selva said:


> lol this is cute.
> 150x200 please? And no borders. Thanks <333







Vae said:


> Since Shaz only asked for the stock, can I have this in 150x150?


----------



## tears (Mar 27, 2013)

Just Rep ~~~


​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 27, 2013)

You are wonderful.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 27, 2013)

tears said:


> Moar~
> 
> ​



Stock & source please.


----------



## tears (Mar 27, 2013)

source : tumblr


----------



## tears (Mar 27, 2013)

Moarrrr~~


​


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 27, 2013)

170 x 170 please.


150 x 150.


----------



## santanico (Mar 27, 2013)

re-size please?


----------



## tears (Mar 27, 2013)

Dastan said:


> 170 x 170 please.
> 
> 150 x 150.



i hope this okay





starr said:


> re-size please?



i hope this okay


----------



## Shaz (Mar 27, 2013)

tears said:


> Moarrrr~~
> 
> ​




Shit. Stock for this too.


Remind me to rep you, fucking spread and shit.


----------



## Zenith (Mar 27, 2013)

rep if taking ~


​


----------



## tears (Mar 27, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Shit. Stock for this too.
> 
> 
> Remind me to rep you, fucking spread and shit.



okie dokie 


------------------

Just Rep~~~

​


----------



## Gin (Mar 28, 2013)

Taking these 2 - can I have them in 150x150 and no borders please~


----------



## tears (Mar 28, 2013)

sure~~


----------



## Gin (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Zach (Mar 28, 2013)

Can I get this in 150x150?


----------



## tears (Mar 28, 2013)

Zach said:


> Can I get this in 150x150?



sure 



--------------------------------------

Moar ~


​


----------



## Zach (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn that was fast, thanks. Will rep once I spread.

Edit-damn 24'd, will get you don't worry.


----------



## Lucciola (Mar 28, 2013)

150x150 border & no border please


----------



## tears (Mar 28, 2013)

Zach said:


> Damn that was fast, thanks. Will rep once I spread.
> 
> Edit-damn 24'd, will get you don't worry.



its okay :amazed



Lapis said:


> 150x150 border & no border please


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 28, 2013)

48'd,resize please.


----------



## Synn (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine, thanks


----------



## Synn (Mar 28, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> rep if taking ~
> 
> ​



I'll be taking this as well <3


----------



## Billie (Mar 28, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Mar 28, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Mar 28, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Mar 28, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 28, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> 48'd,resize please.


Nope. I wear everything I claim from here, if only briefly to claim it.


----------



## Billie (Mar 28, 2013)

​


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2013)

Rep and credit if taking.

I can make another avatar upon request.​


----------



## JoJo (Mar 28, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Nope. I wear everything I claim from here, if only briefly to claim it.





			
				OP said:
			
		

> 4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours then you're free to grab it.


.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 28, 2013)

I wore it. So no.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 28, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Rep and credit if taking.
> 
> I can make another avatar upon request.​



Taking


----------



## JoJo (Mar 28, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I wore it. So no.



Oh. I thought you said you wear everything you take from here eventually.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 29, 2013)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Sigh. So many avatars, so little time. 

I must spread. 
In the mean time, tell me the name of both anime you posted avatars of ?


----------



## tears (Mar 29, 2013)

Just Rep~







​


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

Would you happen to have a 150x150 version of this?


----------



## tears (Mar 29, 2013)

dunno if it looks weird


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

I'll take it. :33


----------



## Blunt (Mar 29, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Mines 

Can I have it without borders though?


----------



## tears (Mar 29, 2013)

suree~


----------



## Lucciola (Mar 29, 2013)

​


----------



## Owl (Mar 29, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



I'll take these two, but can you please take out the borders?


----------



## Billie (Mar 29, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Sigh. So many avatars, so little time.
> 
> I must spread.
> In the mean time, tell me the name of both anime you posted avatars of ?


It's BLOOD-C - The Last Dark and Tamako Market


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Oceania (Mar 29, 2013)

Owl said:


> I'll take these two, but can you please take out the borders?



Already gots that one. sorry.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 29, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> rep if taking ~



Taking.....


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 29, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> Already gots that one. sorry.



No, you didn't. You didn't post in the thread to claim it


----------



## tears (Mar 29, 2013)

actually forerunner vm me for that ava 
my bad .. sorry i think u should post to claim it 



Owl said:


> I'll take these two, but can you please take out the borders?



sure~


----------



## tears (Mar 29, 2013)

​


----------



## Sablés (Mar 29, 2013)

taking.


----------



## tears (Mar 29, 2013)

woof woof ~


​


----------



## Synn (Mar 29, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 29, 2013)

tears said:


> ​





Gotta spread


----------



## ℛei (Mar 29, 2013)

tears said:


> ]​



Mine 

170 x 170 plz


----------



## Slacker (Mar 29, 2013)

tears said:


> woof woof ~
> 
> ​



Can you resize this to 150x150?


----------



## tears (Mar 29, 2013)

Reiki said:


> Mine
> 
> 170 x 170 plz







Slacker said:


> Can you resize this to 150x150?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 29, 2013)

tears said:


> woof woof ~
> 
> 
> 
> ​


taking

resize please


----------



## tears (Mar 29, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> taking
> 
> resize please



roger that


----------



## ℛei (Mar 29, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 29, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Could I have this in 150x150?


----------



## Synn (Mar 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Could I have this in 150x150?


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 29, 2013)

150x150 please.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please





> *Deep from the pits of giveaway v7*


Taking these.


----------



## santanico (Mar 29, 2013)

taking these, re-size please, and can you put it without border?


----------



## Lucciola (Mar 29, 2013)

starr said:


> re-size please, and can you put it without border?


sure~


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## tears (Mar 30, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> 150x150 please.


----------



## tears (Mar 30, 2013)

Just Rep~




​


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 30, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep~
> ​




Thanks.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 31, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep~
> ​



taking. can i have this in 150x150 please? :33


----------



## Silver (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## tears (Mar 31, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> taking. can i have this in 150x150 please? :33



sure :33


----------



## Synn (Mar 31, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Panther (Mar 31, 2013)

Silver said:


>


 taking these.


----------



## tears (Mar 31, 2013)

Just Rep~




​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 31, 2013)

tears said:


> sure :33



thanks a lot. will rep when i'm no longer 24'ed :33


----------



## Blunt (Mar 31, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Mine boo


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Apr 1, 2013)

Lapis said:


> sure~



ty


----------



## Chuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Silver said:


>



Stocks & sources for these please.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 1, 2013)

Blunt, you little shit  



please give me this in 150x150 and without a border 

thank you in advance ~


----------



## Billie (Apr 1, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 1, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 1, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 1, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 1, 2013)

​


----------



## Mochi (Apr 1, 2013)

Do you still have the stock?


----------



## Suzy (Apr 1, 2013)

Taking. can i have this in small size + dotted p lease?


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 1, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## tears (Apr 1, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Blunt, you little shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hope this okay ~


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mochi said:


> Do you still have the stock?







Suzy said:


> Taking. can i have this in small size + dotted p lease?


----------



## tears (Apr 2, 2013)

Just Rep~






​


----------



## tears (Apr 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 2, 2013)

Taken


----------



## Vash (Apr 2, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep~
> 
> 
> ​



i'll take this thank you


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 2, 2013)

tears said:


> [/IMG]​



Taking          .


----------



## Shaz (Apr 2, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​




I'll have these. Need to spread.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 2, 2013)

​
*Rep if taking, please (I can add the desired border(s) if requested)*


----------



## Scizor (Apr 2, 2013)

​
*Rep if taking, please (I can add the desired border(s) if requested)*


----------



## Gin (Apr 2, 2013)

Taking


----------



## Revolution (Apr 2, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



yes, thanks.  Need to 24


----------



## Billie (Apr 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Selva (Apr 2, 2013)

some random stuff. No need to rep or cred:





​


----------



## Metaro (Apr 2, 2013)

Can you add it dotted borders? also Taking                 .


----------



## Selva (Apr 2, 2013)

^ there you go <3


----------



## Misao (Apr 2, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



mine                      .


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2013)

rep, cred or whatever



​


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> [/center]
> 
> *Rep if taking, please (I can add the desired border(s) if requested)*



taking this .


----------



## kyochi (Apr 2, 2013)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Taking. Also, the first batch of avatars you posted on this page, what anime are those from?


----------



## tears (Apr 2, 2013)

Rep ~~~~






​


----------



## JoJo (Apr 2, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Taking. Also, the first batch of avatars you posted on this page, what anime are those from?



Katanagatari.


----------



## tears (Apr 2, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 3, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Katanagatari.



Why thank you.  


re-size this for me or di e  

Edit: I have to spread? ??


----------



## tears (Apr 3, 2013)

haha u repped before 

here u go :amazed


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 3, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. 

Hanekawa. :33

EDIT: 24'd


----------



## MystKaos (Apr 3, 2013)

Repped. Will also use on another forum. =P

annnnd:


Repped. Will also use on another forum.


----------



## Metaro (Apr 3, 2013)

Selva said:


> ^ there you go <3



Thank you :33            .


----------



## Saturday (Apr 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *Rep if taking, please (I can add the desired border(s) if requested)*



taking thanks ~~~


----------



## Blunt (Apr 3, 2013)

Taking, gotta spread.

No borders pl0x.


----------



## tears (Apr 3, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Apr 4, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Apr 4, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 4, 2013)

Resize please :33


----------



## Selva (Apr 4, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


lol
I'll take it. Thanks <3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2013)

*Rep + Credit if taking pek*​


----------



## tears (Apr 4, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Resize please :33



hope this okay :33


----------



## G (Apr 4, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep ~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking last one.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 4, 2013)

tears said:


> hope this okay :33



Amazing


----------



## Blunt (Apr 4, 2013)

tears said:


> ]​



Taking, no borders please.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 4, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Weird, I like it. Thanks~


----------



## tears (Apr 4, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Taking, no borders please.



okie dokie


----------



## RF (Apr 5, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep ~~~~​


​


tears said:


> ​



Taking.Resize please. :33


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 5, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking + can you tell me the name of this anime?!..:33


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2013)

_~ Rep is mandatory, credit is optional (but appreciated) ~_
​


----------



## familyparka (Apr 6, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



MINE.

+rep ;3

EDIT: Is there a reason why it doesn't move? D:


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 6, 2013)

The file size is too big for your current allowed space.

You need to resize it or get someone else to do so for you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 6, 2013)

That, and you probably can't wear a 150x200 avatar since those are reserved for staff members and prize winners.


----------



## familyparka (Apr 6, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Can you resize it to Senior please?


----------



## Mochi (Apr 6, 2013)

Rep and/or Credit 

VM me for any changes, thanks.










​


----------



## Shaz (Apr 6, 2013)

Mochi said:


> Rep and/or Credit
> 
> VM me for any changes, thanks.
> ​




I'll take this. 


Need to spread :c


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2013)

Mochi said:


> ​



I'll take this one :3


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 6, 2013)

this is mine


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2013)

Lovely Hope said:


> Taking + can you tell me the name of this anime?!..:33



Nekomonogatari (The prequel to Bakemonogatari)


----------



## Blunt (Apr 6, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



150x200 or the stock?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> _~ Rep is mandatory, credit is optional (but appreciated) ~_
> ​



Taken.


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2013)

Blunt said:


> 150x200 or the stock?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 6, 2013)

Joo said:


>



Thanks, repped


----------



## Misao (Apr 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Can I have this in 150x200? *.*


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2013)

Synn said:


> Can I have this in 150x200? *.*


----------



## Panther (Apr 6, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


 Taking this. could i get a 150 x 200 version with thined black border on both ?


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2013)

Joo said:


>



I'm 24'd, but I'll definitely rep you tomorrow <3

Thanks so much


----------



## Oceania (Apr 7, 2013)

starr said:


> rep, cred or whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking the big hinata sig.


----------



## HiCham (Apr 7, 2013)

150 x 150

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> _~ Rep is mandatory, credit is optional (but appreciated) ~_
> ​



I'm taking this as well.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2013)

I can take it off if you want to wear it.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Stannis (Apr 7, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 7, 2013)

thank you both. but I have to spread for you Jo.


----------



## Selva (Apr 7, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


Can I have these in 150x200 please? And the stocks <3



Joo said:


> ​


And stock of this too XD

Thanks, Joo.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2013)

*









Rep & Credit if taking! ​*


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 7, 2013)

o my bb.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 7, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep ~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stock, ty


tears said:


> ​


also very much mine


----------



## kyochi (Apr 7, 2013)

Silly me, I'm taking this as well.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2013)

Rep, credit optional​


----------



## familyparka (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll ask again



tears said:


> ​



Can someone resize it please? Senior size


----------



## Gin (Apr 7, 2013)

familyparka said:


> I'll ask again
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone resize it please? Senior size


Since tears doesn't seem to be around.   

No need to rep.


----------



## tears (Apr 7, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> Taking.Resize please. :33



sorry for late reply





familyparka said:


> Can you resize it to Senior please?



sorry for my late reply, but Gin did it so thanks! :amazed



Trinity said:


> stock, ty
> 
> also very much mine



sorry i forgot where i put the stock 



Gin said:


> Since tears doesn't seem to be around.
> 
> No need to rep.



thank you Sir. :amazed


----------



## tears (Apr 7, 2013)

Just Rep ~


​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 7, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep ~​



Taking. No borders plz.


----------



## tears (Apr 7, 2013)

okie dokie


----------



## Blunt (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tears (Apr 8, 2013)

Rep~~~~




​


----------



## familyparka (Apr 8, 2013)

Gin said:


> Since tears doesn't seem to be around.
> 
> No need to rep.



No need but will do ayway :3


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Selva (Apr 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


Gorgeous pek taking. Thanks <3


----------



## Vash (Apr 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



I'll take these two, thanks.


----------



## Shaz (Apr 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​




I'll take this. 


Thanks


----------



## RF (Apr 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking. Resize please.



Boshi said:


> ​



Taking.



tears said:


> Just Rep ~
> ​



Taking. Resize please.

will rep asap


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Taking. Resize please.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Apr 8, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep ~
> ​



+Reps, but can you give me a resize that I could use as a sig? I know this isn't the place for it but I asked anyway


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



This one 


I already repped you today so I'll get you tomorrow


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Ah! This one too! 

Can I have it?


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Can I have it?



Of course, silly :>


----------



## kyochi (Apr 8, 2013)

Synn said:
			
		

>



Taking.  Can you please resize the third avatar?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> Of course, silly :>


Yay! 

I'll wear it tomorrow, I'm feeling my stripper ava right now.


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Taking.  Can you please resize the third avatar?


----------



## kyochi (Apr 8, 2013)

oh, you resized all of them  thank you, you're so kind


----------



## Riley F. (Apr 8, 2013)

Rep if taking:


​


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2013)

~ Rep, credit is optional ~


​


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> ~ Rep, credit is optional ~
> 
> 
> ​


I'll take that if you don't mind. 

+reps


----------



## Imagine (Apr 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​


I got this.


----------



## tears (Apr 8, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Taking. Resize please.
> 
> will rep asap







TheGreatOne said:


> +Reps, but can you give me a resize that I could use as a sig? I know this isn't the place for it but I asked anyway



as a sig? the stock even not too big for the sig.
sorry


----------



## tears (Apr 8, 2013)

​


----------



## Gin (Apr 8, 2013)

Taking


----------



## tears (Apr 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Shaz (Apr 9, 2013)

150x200?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

taking this now.

edit: I need to spread


----------



## tears (Apr 9, 2013)

Shaz said:


> 150x200?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



hope this okay :amazed


----------



## Xin (Apr 9, 2013)

Taking, thx.


----------



## tears (Apr 9, 2013)

​


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2013)

thx                                !


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Apr 9, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



So taking.


----------



## Impact (Apr 9, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ENTER]​




Taking, resize please."​


----------



## Vice (Apr 9, 2013)

Resize please.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2013)

Taking this.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2013)

Stunna said:


> ~ Rep, credit is optional ~
> 
> 
> ​



This is 48 hour'd and now taken by me


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking, resize please."







Vice said:


> Resize please.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Table (Apr 11, 2013)

Taking     !



Boshi said:


> ​



I'll take this one unless someone else already has...


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2013)

150x200 please?


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2013)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please?


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2013)

Joo said:


>



Perfect! Already repped, thank you :3


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Xin (Apr 11, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thx.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2013)

Joo said:


> [/CENTER]



150x200, please?


----------



## RF (Apr 11, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. :33


----------



## Imagine (Apr 11, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


Minez. Still have the stock?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2013)

*Rep if taking. Credit is optional.*


​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2013)

Old avatars and unclaimed avatars. 

*Rep if taking. Credit is optional.*




​


----------



## Zenith (Apr 11, 2013)

mine, thanks


----------



## RF (Apr 11, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ​


​


Atlantic Storm said:


> ​



Taking Tobirama and Law.


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Vash (Apr 11, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Old avatars and unclaimed avatars.
> 
> *Rep if taking. Credit is optional.*
> ​



Thank you.


----------



## G (Apr 11, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



stock plz.


----------



## Panther (Apr 11, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​


 Taking, can you add a dotted border and make a smaller version of it with dotted border too pls?


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2013)

Panther said:


> Taking, can you add a dotted border and make a smaller version of it with dotted border too pls?


----------



## Panther (Apr 11, 2013)

^ 

Thanks, those are awesome :amazed


----------



## Melodie (Apr 11, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ​





taking. Resize it to 150 x 150 with dotted border please~


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2013)

Melodie said:


> taking. Resize it to 150 x 150 with dotted border please~


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 11, 2013)

Taking
Could you resize the second one?


----------



## Nim (Apr 11, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Resize pls :3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Taking
> Could you resize the second one?



Sorry, no. I don't have the psd file of the second avatar anymore, and resizing it would mean that at least two sides of the avatar would have a thin black border.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 11, 2013)

More GoT.



​


----------



## Stannis (Apr 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2013)

*Reposting so this is on the new page. 

Rep if taking. Credit is optional.*





​


----------



## MystKaos (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll take these:


repped for the 2nd, but gotta spread for the 1st one.


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Resize pls :3


----------



## Nim (Apr 11, 2013)

Synn said:


>



Thank you <3


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> 150x200, please?


 




Imagine said:


> Minez. Still have the stock?






G said:


> stock plz.


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​


Rep and Taking.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 11, 2013)

> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]


these are very much mine


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 11, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​




Thanks.


----------



## Shaz (Apr 11, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



I'll take this, thanks.


----------



## tears (Apr 11, 2013)

Just Rep~~


​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 11, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep~~
> ​



Mine. Repped.


----------



## tears (Apr 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Sablés (Apr 11, 2013)

taking.


----------



## Impact (Apr 11, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Reposting so this is on the new page.
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.*
> ​



Taking these, thank you


----------



## Chuck (Apr 12, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Where are all these from?


----------



## Billie (Apr 12, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Where are all these from?


----------



## Shaz (Apr 12, 2013)

tears said:


> ​




Stock for this?


----------



## tears (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## tears (Apr 12, 2013)

repreprpeprep~




​


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2013)

Taking Pika.

150x150 for supermanman?


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 12, 2013)

resize please                       ;3


----------



## Revolution (Apr 12, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Reposting so this is on the new page.
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.*​




I like this.  Saving for near future use.



Trinity said:


> these are very much mine



That's amazing because I had  in my files for a while.​


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 12, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Selva (Apr 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Bitty (Apr 12, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Reposting so this is on the new page.
> 
> Rep if taking. Credit is optional.*
> 
> ​



taking these
thanks!


----------



## kyochi (Apr 12, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



Deleting my last post to take these. 

Also, what is the anime name?


----------



## Selva (Apr 12, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Also, what is the anime name?


Hey ^^
It's from Vocaloid actually


----------



## Psychic (Apr 12, 2013)

repped.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2013)

Rep + Cred​


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Rep + Cred​



ooooooh my gosh, mine


----------



## Impact (Apr 12, 2013)

tears said:


> repreprpeprep~
> 
> ​



I can't leave this here, resize please :33


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2013)

Rep + Cred​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Rep + Cred​



MINEMINEMINEMINE!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2013)

Rep + Cred​


----------



## tears (Apr 13, 2013)

sorry for late reply :amazed



Black Banana said:


> Taking Pika.
> 
> 150x150 for supermanman?







Santoryu said:


> resize please                       ;3







♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> I can't leave this here, resize please :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## RF (Apr 13, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking. 150x150 please.

EDIT: need to spread,will rep asap.


----------



## Xin (Apr 13, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking :amazed


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Taking. 150x150 please.
> 
> EDIT: need to spread,will rep asap.


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2013)

mine


----------



## ArmorOfWisdom (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone mind making me a decent toriko Sig?


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2013)

ArmorOfWisdom said:


> Anyone mind making me a decent toriko Sig?



Requests go here:


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



This is mine. Thanks Synn.


----------



## tears (Apr 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Sablés (Apr 13, 2013)

Synn, can I just take all of them?


----------



## Marcο (Apr 13, 2013)

48'd. Taking .

Will rep when not 24'd.


----------



## RF (Apr 13, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking. 150x150?


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Synn, can I just take all of them?



I'm afraid you'll have to get Ane's approval, not mine.


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 13, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



150x200       ?


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. 150x200, please?


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2013)

Blunt said:


> 150x200       ?


 



Synn said:


> Taking. 150x200, please?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 13, 2013)

Repped.

Synn took the other one I liked


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2013)

Joo said:


>



Thanks, will rep when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Synn, can I just take all of them?



Sorry, but you can't. I know Synn's avatar are too damn gorgeous but you can only take three in a period of 24 hours. Just choose the three that haven't been already taken that you like the most and claim them in the thread


----------



## RF (Apr 13, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Mine.

Will rep when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Paptala (Apr 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Psychic (Apr 14, 2013)

Taking and repped. 

EDIT : 150X150 please


----------



## kyochi (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks y'all


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2013)

Psychic said:


> Taking and repped.
> 
> EDIT : 150X150 please


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 14, 2013)

Rep if taking.




​


----------



## RF (Apr 14, 2013)

Taking.



Atlantic Storm said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## tears (Apr 14, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Taking. 150x150?



sure :amazed


----------



## Slacker (Apr 14, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



can you resize these two to 150x150?


----------



## NightRaven (Apr 14, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, 150x150 please.


----------



## tears (Apr 14, 2013)

Slacker said:


> can you resize these two to 150x150?



sure :amazed


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2013)

NightRaven said:


> Taking, 150x150 please.


----------



## tears (Apr 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## tears (Apr 14, 2013)

Rep~




​


----------



## Hero (Apr 15, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep~~​
> 
> ​


 



tears said:


> Rep~
> 
> ​
> ​


​ 
Taking these pek​


----------



## Nim (Apr 15, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~​



150x150 pls *-*


----------



## tears (Apr 15, 2013)

sure :amazed


----------



## Nim (Apr 15, 2013)

tears said:


> sure :amazed



Thanks


----------



## Shaz (Apr 15, 2013)

_Rep if taking_




___
Cannot make major edits, as I no longer have the original files.​


----------



## Synn (Apr 15, 2013)

Shaz said:


> _Rep if taking_
> 
> 
> Cannot make major edits, as I no longer have the original files.​



Mine thanks


----------



## Synn (Apr 15, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## tears (Apr 15, 2013)

Just Rep 




​


----------



## Imagine (Apr 15, 2013)

Mine           .


----------



## tears (Apr 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2013)

resized, please?


----------



## tears (Apr 15, 2013)

hope this okay :amazed


----------



## Chuck (Apr 16, 2013)

Shaz said:


> _Rep if taking_
> 
> 
> ___
> Cannot make major edits, as I no longer have the original files.​



Do you still know where you got the stock at least?


----------



## RF (Apr 16, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Mine. Resize please.


----------



## tears (Apr 16, 2013)

okie dokie.


----------



## Selva (Apr 16, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


Where's this from? :3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Shaz (Apr 16, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Do you still know where you got the stock at least?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 16, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​





Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​


Yes please.:amazed


----------



## Jagger (Apr 16, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


150x150?...or it's already like that? xD


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 16, 2013)

digging through old things yet again, can't help it

snagging this also


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 17, 2013)

Taking these.


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2013)

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



150x150 please?


----------



## Vixen (Apr 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please?



Mods banned my other account, so I'll post these here



For further resizes, please ask other regulars of this thread. I'm sure they will be more than willing to help you with that : )

Take care, y'all <3


----------



## Jagger (Apr 17, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


150x150..?

Wait...you left already...someone please can do it for her/him?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 17, 2013)

Jagger said:


> 150x150..?
> 
> Wait...you left already...someone please can do it for her/him?



Cropped and resized for you since you're not yet a senior member

​


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 18, 2013)

Mine,150x150 please?


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 18, 2013)

Chuck didn't want it. He just wanted stock so I think its fine for me to tale.

Resize to 150 x 150?


----------



## Hebe (Apr 18, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking this one, thank you.


----------



## G (Apr 18, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​




taking. got the stock?​


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2013)

G said:


> taking. got the stock?


----------



## Shaz (Apr 18, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Chuck didn't want it. He just wanted stock so I think its fine for me to tale.
> 
> Resize to 150 x 150?


----------



## Shaz (Apr 18, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​




Yeah I'll take this


Thanks.


----------



## tears (Apr 18, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> Mine,150x150 please?



okie dokie ~


----------



## tears (Apr 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Shaz.


----------



## RF (Apr 19, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Mine                .


----------



## Scizor (Apr 19, 2013)

Selva said:


> Where's this from? :3



Cowboy Bebop. =)


----------



## Santí (Apr 19, 2013)

Taking this one.


----------



## Billie (Apr 19, 2013)

Art by 


​


----------



## Billie (Apr 19, 2013)

Art by 

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 19, 2013)

Art by 


​


----------



## Billie (Apr 19, 2013)

Art by 

​


----------



## RF (Apr 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Thank you      .


----------



## Psychic (Apr 19, 2013)

Taking and repped!


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> Art by
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 19, 2013)

Joo said:
			
		

>



thank you!


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> Art by
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2013)

cred required no rep 
​


----------



## Oceanus (Apr 20, 2013)

starr said:


> cred required no rep
> ​



Thanks. Good thing I have no rep, but will cred.


----------



## RF (Apr 20, 2013)

Mine              .


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 20, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



150x150 please


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2013)

Whitebeard said:


> 150x150 please


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 20, 2013)

*Rep if taking










*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 20, 2013)

*Rep if taking








*​


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2013)

​


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd rep synn but you're disabled 

anyways taking just remind me 



can I get a 150 x 150?


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> I'd rep synn but you're disabled
> 
> anyways taking just remind me
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost (Apr 20, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



150 x 150 ? :33


----------



## Oceania (Apr 20, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



taking the fire lady.


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 ? :33


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



150x150 please <3


----------



## tears (Apr 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please <3


----------



## Shaz (Apr 20, 2013)

tears said:


> ​




I'll have this. And stock please?


----------



## RF (Apr 20, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Mine. Resize please. :33


----------



## Selva (Apr 20, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


Taking this beautiful one <3 Thank you.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 20, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2013)

eh random stuff, no rep
​


----------



## Rima (Apr 20, 2013)

starr said:


> eh random stuff, no rep
> ​



Taking.

Gotta spread.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 20, 2013)

Stock           ?


----------



## tears (Apr 21, 2013)

Shaz said:


> I'll have this. And stock please?







Sakazuki said:


> Mine. Resize please. :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Stock           ?


----------



## Schnarf (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## tears (Apr 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 21, 2013)

Taking               .


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


mine         thanks


----------



## Ghost (Apr 21, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​





tears said:


> ​





150 x 150 pls :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 pls :33


----------



## Mellowicious (Apr 21, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



:amazed

I just joined the forum and was looking for a avatar to use until I stumbled across this one. However I don't know if there are any requirements to take them as I am a new member, so was wondering if i could take this one?

Also checked the first page and section for requirements, but couldn't find any for this thread.


----------



## Ace (Apr 21, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep ~~~~
> ​




Hi Tears, I like these two. Will you re-size  them 64 x 64 for me please. Gonna use them in another forum. Will rep and credit. :33


----------



## Ace (Apr 21, 2013)

Mellowicious said:


> :amazed
> 
> I just joined the forum and was looking for a avatar to use until I stumbled across this one. However I don't know if there are any requirements to take them as I am a new member, so was wondering if i could take this one?
> 
> Also checked the first page and section for requirements, but couldn't find any for this thread.



A new member avatar is 125 x 125 and a senior member avatar is 150 x 150. Don't know if the rules have changed since I'd left. Can someone check to see if I'm correct. LOL


----------



## Scizor (Apr 21, 2013)

Korra said:


> A new member avatar is 125 x 125 and a senior member avatar is 150 x 150. Don't know if the rules have changed since I'd left. Can someone check to see if I'm correct. LOL



That's correct. And the corresponding maximum filesizes are:
*Junior:* 100 Kb
*Senior:* 341.8 Kb


----------



## tears (Apr 21, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 pls :33



sure :amazed





Korra said:


> Hi Tears, I like these two. Will you re-size  them 64 x 64 for me please. Gonna use them in another forum. Will rep and credit. :33



thank you :amazed

are u sure 64x64 ?

hope this would work.


----------



## tears (Apr 21, 2013)

for Mellowicious :


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Tray (Apr 21, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



150 x 150 please


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2013)

Urek said:


> 150 x 150 please


----------



## Ace (Apr 21, 2013)

tears said:


> sure :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm positive. Thanks hun. 


Edit: It works! Thanks so much!


----------



## Mellowicious (Apr 21, 2013)

tears said:


> for Mellowicious :



Woot! Thanks


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 21, 2013)

>



Taking  . .


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 21, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking the astronaut one.  Thanks!

And also this guy.


----------



## tears (Apr 21, 2013)

Just Rep~




​


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



150x150?         .


----------



## Synn (Apr 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150?         .


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



I forgot to claim this when I saw it, could I have this re sized too?


----------



## Synn (Apr 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> I forgot to claim this when I saw it, could I have this re sized too?


----------



## Impact (Apr 22, 2013)

starr said:


> cred required no rep
> ​




Taking, will cred 



Synn said:


> ]
> ​





Taking resize please ​


----------



## Synn (Apr 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 22, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking resize please


----------



## Panther (Apr 22, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


 Taking. Can you make an 150x150 with dotted borders on both the smaller and bigger one ?


----------



## Synn (Apr 22, 2013)

Panther said:


> Taking. Can you make an 150x150 with dotted borders on both the smaller and bigger one ?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 22, 2013)

Can I have the stock for the Madara one, Synnpoo?


----------



## Panther (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Synn.


----------



## Synn (Apr 22, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Can I have the stock for the Madara one, Synnpoo?


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 22, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


do you have the stock


----------



## Chuck (Apr 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Stock please.


----------



## G (Apr 23, 2013)

taking..........


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep~
> 
> 
> ​



Can I have a 150x150 of this?


----------



## tears (Apr 23, 2013)

Trinity said:


> do you have the stock







Black Banana said:


> Can I have a 150x150 of this?



sure :amazed


----------



## G (Apr 23, 2013)

taking thanks


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2013)

rep or cred or whatever





​


----------



## tears (Apr 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Imagine (Apr 24, 2013)

Mine                 .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Ceria (Apr 24, 2013)

Boshi said:


> ​



taking the second Jaime, littlefinger and snow thanks


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## G (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks       .


----------



## Marcο (Apr 24, 2013)

Taking. Gotta spread.


----------



## Synn (Apr 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Apr 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Apr 24, 2013)

​


----------



## ℛei (Apr 24, 2013)

;;
;;


----------



## Blunt (Apr 24, 2013)

Reiki said:


> ;
> ;



Mine. I'll have somebody rep you.


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2013)

taking                   .


----------



## Vice (Apr 24, 2013)

Goddammit Synn, why are your avatars always so good?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



150x150 pl0x.


----------



## Synn (Apr 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150 pl0x.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 24, 2013)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Thank you both. 

I can't rep you Synn, so I'll credit you when I use it.


----------



## rice (Apr 25, 2013)

rep and cred​


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 25, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



mineeesss


----------



## RavenStylez (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello there,

My name is RavenStylez and to be honest I'm not really a Naruto fan...
I just really love the characters, especially Sasuke, to work with in my 'artwork'.
The reason I came here is that I just made a Forum Signature with Sasuke and I wondered if anybody here would like to use it.

Here is the signature I'm talking about:



If someone wants it, just contact me through *PM* and I'll put your name on it instead of mine.

I might drop by more often to post Signatures or Avatars, just as give-aways.
I'm practicing a bit with Photoshop, because I design flyers for parties etc. and this way I can try out different effects through a fun way.

Well, let me hear if anybody wants it.

-Raven


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 25, 2013)

yes **

do you happen to have the stock, ane


----------



## Shizune (Apr 25, 2013)

Taking, thank you!


----------



## rice (Apr 26, 2013)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 26, 2013)

Trinity said:


> yes **
> 
> do you happen to have the stock, ane


----------



## tears (Apr 26, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 26, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Mine 

I'll have somebody rep you.


----------



## RF (Apr 26, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



150x150 please :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2013)

rice said:


> ​



I like this, mine


----------



## familyparka (Apr 27, 2013)

Leaving some





+rep if taking ~​


----------



## tears (Apr 28, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> 150x150 please :33



sorry for my late reply :amazed


----------



## tears (Apr 28, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Apr 28, 2013)

​


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 28, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



I love eet. Thanks


----------



## Misao (Apr 28, 2013)

​


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2013)

rep if taking
cred is nice but optional




​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 28, 2013)

taking


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2013)

Haylie said:


> rep if taking
> cred is nice but optional
> ​



resize please :33


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



150x150 please?


----------



## andrea (Apr 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> resize please :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2013)

Haylie said:


>



Thanks a bunch hun!


----------



## tears (Apr 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please?


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 29, 2013)

Taking, will rep when I put.

Thanks


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 29, 2013)

*~ Rep if taking, please ~*​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 29, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ Rep if taking, please ~*​



Yes,this is mine.


----------



## tears (Apr 29, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you. :}


----------



## Chuck (Apr 30, 2013)

Haylie said:


> rep if taking
> cred is nice but optional
> 
> 
> ...



Stocks PLEASE!


----------



## Billie (Apr 30, 2013)

​


----------



## Fiona (Apr 30, 2013)

Haylie said:


> rep if taking
> cred is nice but optional
> 
> 
> ...



MINE


----------



## andrea (Apr 30, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Stocks PLEASE!


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 30, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


stock, thanks
i'm ordering a resize, senior


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Imagine (Apr 30, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ Rep if taking, please ~*​


Mine           .


----------



## Xin (Apr 30, 2013)

Taking, thx.

Do you have stock for that?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2013)

x  x x​


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2013)

rep, cred or whatever





​


----------



## Gin (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Zach (Apr 30, 2013)

Velvet said:


> ​



Taking these two. Since I'm sealed I'll get someone else to rep you.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 30, 2013)

Dunno if anyone's repped them yet, but I repped them for you anyway Zachu.


----------



## tears (Apr 30, 2013)

Trinity said:


> stock, thanks
> 
> i'm ordering a resize, senior


----------



## Fiona (May 1, 2013)

starr said:


> rep, cred or whatever
> 
> 
> ​



omfg..... MINE  


Must spread


----------



## tears (May 1, 2013)

​


----------



## Imagine (May 1, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


Oh yeah. Will rep when not 24'd.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Awww shiet, 150x150 please?


----------



## tears (May 1, 2013)

okie dokie


----------



## Blunt (May 1, 2013)

starr said:


> rep, cred or whatever
> ​


Mine. I'll cred you when I wear it.


----------



## Selva (May 1, 2013)

Credit if using any of the 1st six avas. thx <3





​


----------



## kyochi (May 1, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



Taking these Selva-chan.


----------



## Fay (May 1, 2013)

ane said:


>



These two please <3


----------



## Misao (May 1, 2013)

trippy. taking <3


----------



## NightRaven (May 2, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ Rep if taking, please ~*​




Thanks.**


----------



## Impact (May 3, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​




Taking thanks  



Yep this too will cred ​


----------



## tears (May 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 3, 2013)

*~ Rep if taking, please ~*​


----------



## kyochi (May 3, 2013)

Can you resize this and take off the border please?


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2013)

oh look, kyochi, the "giveaway police"

taking this


----------



## Impact (May 3, 2013)

Imagine said:


> The user already wore it within the 48 hours.



If he already wore it, it can't be helped even though it should rightfully be mine


----------



## tears (May 3, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Can you resize this and take off the border please?



hope this okay :amazed


----------



## Blunt (May 3, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


I'll have somebody else rep you.


----------



## Santoryu (May 3, 2013)

sure wynaut              .


----------



## Rima (May 3, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Gold Roger (May 3, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ Rep if taking, please ~*​



Can I have this?


----------



## Revolution (May 3, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​




Thank you!


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 4, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Can I have this?


Be my guest.


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Grabbing this.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Impact (May 5, 2013)

Taking this, thanks


----------



## Shaz (May 5, 2013)

150x200?


Thanks.


----------



## ℛei (May 5, 2013)

;;
;;
;;


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 6, 2013)

Shaz said:


> 150x200?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry, can't find the stock anymore


----------



## Sherlōck (May 7, 2013)

>



Taking.150x150 please.


----------



## ℛei (May 7, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking.150x150 please.



;;


----------



## Seiji (May 7, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Taking.  Will rep once I'm no longer 24'ed.


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> Taking.  Will rep once I'm no longer 24'ed.



Imagine already claimed and used the first one you linked, that you're currently wearing.

You can't use that shit.


----------



## Seiji (May 7, 2013)

He wasn't using it when I did though. But no problem, I already changed my shit.


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2013)

Shingeki sigs and avas.


----------



## Melodie (May 7, 2013)

Taking pek


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Billie (May 8, 2013)

​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 8, 2013)

Oh god.

So much stuff.

Can barely decide.





Will take these three. :33


----------



## MystKaos (May 8, 2013)

can I have this;


in 150x200? thanks in advance.


----------



## Billie (May 8, 2013)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> can I have this;
> 
> 
> 
> in 150x200? thanks in advance.


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Plot Hole (May 8, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking boba will rep when I am on laptop


----------



## Ceria (May 8, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



taking the wolf. thanks


----------



## Gin (May 8, 2013)

Boshi said:


> ​


Taking a couple of the Dany ones (top right and middle close up)

Thanks bro


----------



## kyochi (May 8, 2013)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 8, 2013)

Plot Hole said:


> Taking boba will rep when I am on laptop





Ceria said:


> taking the wolf. thanks





Gin said:


> Taking a couple of the Dany ones (top right and middle close up)
> 
> Thanks bro





ane said:


> 5. When taking something make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post.



I don't usually mind too much, but this is three in a row. Please, quote only the items you're taking, it's easier for everyone to keep track if you do. Thank you


----------



## Horan (May 9, 2013)

+rep would be appreciated .


----------



## kyochi (May 9, 2013)

Horan said:
			
		

>



why thank yewwww.


----------



## Velvet (May 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Fay (May 9, 2013)

Horan said:


> +rep would be appreciated .





Velvet said:


> ​



These please <3


----------



## tears (May 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Impact (May 9, 2013)

Reiki said:


> ;]



Taking resize?

Also taking this 



And this can I have resize with dotted borders please ?


----------



## Spork (May 9, 2013)

Horan said:


> +rep would be appreciated .


Taking and repped. 
Do you have the stock for this? 
Also, is it an original character?


----------



## tears (May 10, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> And this can I have resize with dotted borders please ?



hope this okay


----------



## Blunt (May 10, 2013)

tears said:


> ​




I'll have someone rep you.


----------



## ℛei (May 10, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking resize?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 10, 2013)

taking this.

is it possible to get borders?


----------



## Jagger (May 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​


150x150 please.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> taking this.
> 
> is it possible to get borders?



​


----------



## Xin (May 10, 2013)

Horan said:


> +rep would be appreciated .



Taking, do you have stock pls?


----------



## Mochi (May 10, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking and stock please <:


----------



## G (May 10, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking, thanks


----------



## Impact (May 10, 2013)

tears said:


> hope this okay




Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2013)

shingeki no kyojin


----------



## Billie (May 11, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (May 11, 2013)

Tank yeee. 

I gotta spread.


----------



## familyparka (May 11, 2013)

*L*_eaving These_ ~



*R*_ep if Taking_​


----------



## kyochi (May 11, 2013)

^ Do you think you could make those into 150x150 so I can take one of the Ino avatars?


----------



## familyparka (May 11, 2013)

kyochi said:


> ^ Do you think you could make those into 150x150 so I can take one of the Ino avatars?



*S*_ure thing_



*E*_njoy__!_


----------



## kyochi (May 11, 2013)

Thank you so much. <3 I will take just this one. :3


----------



## Hakan Erkan (May 11, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 11, 2013)

ane said:


> ​



Thanks ! :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Taylor (May 12, 2013)

*Some of my old stuff, just rep*
​


----------



## Matador (May 12, 2013)

Taking.

Thanks.


----------



## Billie (May 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (May 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 12, 2013)

Sorry to disturb, guys. Since there's been a bit of stir lately when grabbing avatars that have already been claimed, I'm adding a pair things to the opening post:

Until now, you couldn't take an item if it had been used in 48 hours. Now the person who originally claimed it must still wear it in 48 hours but also for at least six hours.
Not a rule but a pair recommendations. If you want to take somethingr that was already claimed and used but the person already changed the set to something different, please ask both the person who made it and the one who claimed it first if it's okay to use. If you have claimed and used a set and you don't plan of using it anymore, please, consider releasing it so other people can use it too


That's all. Please, carry on and happy shopping


----------



## kyochi (May 12, 2013)

Wat, that first rule is wack, ane.  




			
				Joo said:
			
		

>



Taking. 
I'm sorry, it still won't let me rep you.  Must spread.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 12, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Wat, that first rule is wack, ane.



Sorry. This way I can make sure that nobody will take a bunch of avatars, wear all of them for five minutes each, and after just fifteen minutes they have in fact claimed forever three avatars they will never wear again. At least this way the person claiming the avatars like them enough to wear them for a bit longer and it will also make it easier to spot if someone's using something they claimed since it's now a longer time, but if someone else has suggestions to fix this then please  and I'll consider them


----------



## kyochi (May 12, 2013)

Oh, I'll PM you alright.  But not now 'cause I'm at work. hmp


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2013)

So these suck... But I'm just trying to get back into the grove.


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Stocks, please.
And where are these three from?


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2013)

First one is from Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> First one is from Shingeki no Kyojin



Mikasa Ackerman, right?


----------



## Seiji (May 12, 2013)

Taking. Repped.


----------



## Tsukuyo (May 12, 2013)

rep only~
​


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2013)

Jagger said:


> 150x150 please.


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2013)

Dumping some garbage 

​


----------



## Billie (May 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Stocks, please.


----------



## Vaeny (May 13, 2013)

Synn said:


> Dumping some garbage
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 13, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this one, thanks.


----------



## Selva (May 13, 2013)

​


----------



## santanico (May 13, 2013)

Selva said:


>



taking


----------



## Zach (May 13, 2013)

I'll take these, and get someone else to rep you guys.


----------



## JoJo (May 13, 2013)

Stocks            ?


----------



## kyochi (May 13, 2013)

thanks, Selva-chan


----------



## Palpatine (May 14, 2013)

Taking this one.


----------



## Eternity (May 14, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​




Taking.


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2013)

taking these :E


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2013)

​
Some sizing/cropping variations can be found , including the avatars in the following posts.

150x150 versions to follow as well.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2013)

​
Some sizing/cropping variations can be found , including the avatars in the following posts.

150x150 versions to follow.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2013)

​
Some sizing/cropping variations can be found .

And now 150x150 versions.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2013)

​
150x150 album can be found  for some size/cropping variations.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2013)

​
150x150 album can be found  for some size/cropping variations.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2013)

​
150x150 album can be found  for some size/cropping variations.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2013)

​
150x150 album can be found  for some size/cropping variations.

Last post. Have fun.


----------



## Billie (May 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (May 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (May 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2013)

And to add some variation, here's some Alucard:



​


----------



## Billie (May 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Prototype (May 15, 2013)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Grabbing this one from the 150x150 gallery.


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Can I have this one in 150x200, please?


----------



## Billie (May 15, 2013)

Synn, can i have your Avatar in 150x150, please? 



Synn said:


> Can I have this one in 150x200, please?


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2013)

Joo said:


>



Danke sch?n! I'll have someone rep you in my stead.



Joo said:


> Synn, can i have your Avatar in 150x150, please?


----------



## kyochi (May 15, 2013)

can I take stuff yet 




			
				Joo said:
			
		

>



thanks joo


----------



## Selva (May 15, 2013)

I wanted that zoomed in Mikasa ;____;


Joo said:


> ​


Yes please *___*


----------



## Walter (May 15, 2013)

_rep please_


​


----------



## Walter (May 15, 2013)

_rep please_

​


----------



## santanico (May 15, 2013)

rep or cred



​


----------



## Lucciola (May 15, 2013)

starr said:


> ​


repped pek


----------



## Tsukuyo (May 16, 2013)

starr said:


> rep or cred​



huehue taking uwu


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Impact (May 16, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​




Where is this from? Also taking, also can I have it in 150x200? Gonna use on another site.



And this resize please?​


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> And this resize please?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 16, 2013)

starr said:


> rep or cred
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Walter said:


> _rep please_​




I'm taking these, thank you


----------



## Gin (May 16, 2013)

Taking.

I'll try to remember to rep when you're unsealed.


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2013)

No rep needed.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2013)

Another batch of trash, this time of Nilin from the upcoming game _Remember Me_. As usual link to albums with variations and some others  (150x200 album).



​


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2013)

​
That's it for this round.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 16, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



ooooh, thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Melodie (May 16, 2013)

Sayaka said:


>



Nyaa~

Taking!


----------



## Demetrius (May 16, 2013)

do you have the stock, krory


----------



## Ari (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Ceria (May 16, 2013)

Synn said:


> Dumping some garbage
> 
> ​



Taking Jafar!


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2013)

Trinity said:


> do you have the stock, krory


----------



## santanico (May 16, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Taking Jafar!



please only quote the one you're taking.


----------



## tears (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (May 17, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking and repped. Can I have the stocks too?


----------



## ℛei (May 17, 2013)

;,
;;​


----------



## Misao (May 17, 2013)

Reiki said:


> ;



dopeee

150 x 200 reirei?


----------



## Brian (May 17, 2013)

Reps if taking, credits is optional​


----------



## kyochi (May 17, 2013)

Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime for a section ban! I've taken too much stuff lately. :}  



Thanks, Brian. ugh


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2013)

SnK sigs / cred only




​


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2013)

Yup, the gifs need a lot of work. Take what you please.

*150x200*




 (with eight more)​


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2013)

*150x150*





 (with seven more)​


----------



## Melodie (May 18, 2013)

Brian said:


> Reps if taking, credits is optional​



'Sankyuu<3


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2013)

*Signatures*


















 (with nine more)​


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2013)

​


----------



## G (May 18, 2013)

Brian said:
			
		

> Reps if taking, credits is optional[/CENTER]



taking this.....


----------



## ℛei (May 18, 2013)

misao said:


> dopeee
> 
> 150 x 200 reirei?



;

the colouring isn't the same tho ;__;


----------



## RF (May 18, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Billie (May 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (May 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (May 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Selva (May 18, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin episode 7 spoilers... I made this set to wear but then I didn't feel like it after  so here it is. Credit if you use please. Thanks <3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sablés (May 18, 2013)

Taking. :WOW


----------



## Billie (May 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (May 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Schnarf (May 18, 2013)

Selva said:


> Shingeki no Kyojin episode 7 spoilers... I made this set to wear but then I didn't feel like it after  so here it is. Credit if you use please. Thanks <3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'll use it, thanks


----------



## Vaeny (May 18, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Nello (May 19, 2013)

starr said:


> SnK sigs / cred only
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these


----------



## M@F (May 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> [​



stock plox

also taking!


----------



## Metaro (May 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Which anime is it?


----------



## Blunt (May 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


What's the source/series?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 19, 2013)

Selva said:


> Shingeki no Kyojin episode 7 spoilers... I made this set to wear but then I didn't feel like it after  so here it is. Credit if you use please. Thanks <3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking the other avatar, ty.


----------



## G (May 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



I shall be taking this


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


​Can I get my boy Rin without the border?

And then another that's 170 x 170 no border


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2013)

M@F said:


> stock plox






Metaro said:


> Which anime is it?





Blunt said:


> What's the source/series?



This is MIND≒0 and come for the PS Vita.


----------



## Synn (May 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Tsukuyo (May 20, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



thank you~


----------



## RF (May 20, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Thanks **


----------



## Shaz (May 20, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



No clue what it is but looks cool, I'll take it.


----------



## Brian (May 20, 2013)

Reps if taking, credits is optional, and I could make a 150X150 version if you would like​


----------



## kyochi (May 20, 2013)

Brian said:
			
		

>



taking, thank you


----------



## tears (May 21, 2013)

sorry for my late reply .



Blunt said:


> Taking and repped. Can I have the stocks too?




*Spoiler*: __ 











Hero said:


> [/CENTER]
> Can I get my boy Rin without the border?
> 
> And then another that's 170 x 170 no border


----------



## Synn (May 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Oceania (May 21, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



taking the lady on the bottom with the dark hair and white shirt and abs.


----------



## Misao (May 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (May 21, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



150x200 please?

I'll get someone to rep you in my stead :33


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2013)

misao said:


>


thx                      .


----------



## Misao (May 21, 2013)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please?
> 
> I'll get someone to rep you in my stead :33


----------



## Synn (May 21, 2013)

misao said:


>



I love you


----------



## Hebe (May 21, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



Taking this one, thank you


----------



## RavenStylez (May 21, 2013)

Masterpieces


----------



## Jayboss (May 21, 2013)

Does anyone have an avatar preferably 150x200 of Grimmjow or Byakuya Kuchiki from Bleach?


----------



## familyparka (May 21, 2013)

^ Requesting in the Giveaway thread.


----------



## Melodie (May 21, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



Taking this one, thanks.


----------



## familyparka (May 21, 2013)

*L*_eaving some_ ~





*R*_ep if taking_​


----------



## tears (May 21, 2013)

​


----------



## emili (May 22, 2013)

Posting Char Aznable 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eternity (May 22, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking. Can I get in 150x150?


----------



## emili (May 22, 2013)

posting shaa azunaburu 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Billie (May 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 22, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Do you have 150x200 sized versions of these?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 22, 2013)

emili said:


> Posting Char Aznable



Taking Lt. Quattro.


----------



## Billie (May 22, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Do you have 150x200 sized versions of these?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 22, 2013)

Thank you very much, Joo.


----------



## Shota (May 22, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


Taking! Thank you


----------



## RavenStylez (May 22, 2013)

I'm really contempt with my latest results, but still almost nobody takes them 
Let's try again:


----------



## Misao (May 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



taking taking


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2013)

tears said:


> sorry for my late reply .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's ok

I'll be wearing this soon


----------



## kyochi (May 22, 2013)

misao said:
			
		

>



thank you guys


----------



## tears (May 22, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Taking. Can I get in 150x150?



sure :amazed


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (May 23, 2013)

taking this one


----------



## Shaz (May 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking this.


Thanks


----------



## Vaeny (May 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



150x150        ?


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150        ?


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2013)

​


----------



## Panther (May 23, 2013)

Taking, can i get a senior size version with dotted borders on both.


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2013)

Panther said:


> Taking, can i get a senior size version with dotted borders on both.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 23, 2013)

>



Taking.


Taking.

Next time at least make the height 200px.


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2013)

​


----------



## familyparka (May 23, 2013)

150x150 please? And would love it if you can add semi-rounder border


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2013)

familyparka said:


> 150x150 please? And would love it if you can add semi-rounder border


----------



## familyparka (May 23, 2013)

Ty so much. Amazing work, as usual.


----------



## Nello (May 24, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



Taking :33 Can I have it in 175x225 as well please? :33


----------



## Selva (May 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Gin (May 24, 2013)

Taking this one.

I'll rep when un-24'd


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (May 25, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



takiiing ~


150x150 ?


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> 150x150 ?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 25, 2013)

Danke bitte!


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

150x150 please <3


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please <3


----------



## Selva (May 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


Thank you <3


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Melodie (May 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking <3. resize it so senior please~ (and stock if you have it!)


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Taking <3. resize it so senior please~ (and stock if you have it!)


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2013)

cred only



​




Synn said:


>



 ty

remind me to rep you please ?


----------



## Gin (May 25, 2013)

Taking this one.


----------



## Shizune (May 25, 2013)

taking, thanks!


----------



## Misao (May 25, 2013)

Chibinello said:


> Taking :33 Can I have it in 175x225 as well please? :33


----------



## Nello (May 26, 2013)

Sankyuu


----------



## HiCham (May 26, 2013)

starr said:


> cred only
> 
> 
> 
> ​



original please ?....


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2013)

​


----------



## Xin (May 26, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking, thx


----------



## Vermin (May 26, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (May 26, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------



## Chuck (May 26, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Sieves (May 26, 2013)

korra fanart freebies.


----------



## Lacie (May 26, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking this.

Can you resize it to 150x150, please?

And thank you very much.


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2013)

cred only


​


----------



## Synn (May 27, 2013)

Lacie said:


> Taking this.
> 
> Can you resize it to 150x150, please?
> 
> And thank you very much.



You do not have senior privileges to wear a 150x150 avatar, so I added a junior sized one as well. :33


----------



## Xin (May 27, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> FUCK.       **



You can have it if you want it.


----------



## Synn (May 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Taylor (May 27, 2013)

*More oldies, just rep*​


----------



## Schnarf (May 27, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



I'll take that, thanks


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2013)

Xin said:


> You can have it if you want it.



Nah, I was just joking around.


----------



## Vaeny (May 27, 2013)

Taylor said:


> *More oldies, just rep*​



Taking this one.


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Sine (May 27, 2013)

taking   .


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2013)

starr said:


> cred only
> 
> 
> ​



aw yisssss


----------



## Selva (May 27, 2013)

​


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2013)

Selva said:


>



damn u selva


----------



## AppleChan (May 27, 2013)

Taylor said:


> *More oldies, just rep*​



Taking the first Sasuke pic


----------



## Marcο (May 27, 2013)

Taking.**


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 27, 2013)

mine, thanks ;3


----------



## Billie (May 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (May 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (May 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (May 27, 2013)

​


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2013)

taking this


----------



## kyochi (May 27, 2013)

Synn said:
			
		

>



aw yisssss


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (May 28, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2013)

not using~up for grabs

​


----------



## Gin (May 28, 2013)

Taking, will rep when the bug is fixed.


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2013)

cute lil' things~
​


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2013)

starr said:


> not using~up for grabs
> ​



thank you starr <3


----------



## Eternity (May 28, 2013)

starr said:


> cute lil' things~
> ​



Castiel, Harry, Merlin, Captain America, 11th Doctor, but who is the last one? 

Anyway, taking the doctor.


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2013)

Someone from game of thrones I believe


----------



## Eternity (May 28, 2013)

AH, yes. The young king of the north.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 28, 2013)

ane likes. ane takes

thank you


----------



## Blunt (May 28, 2013)

starr said:


> cute lil' things~
> ​


taking the Cas one


----------



## Fiona (May 28, 2013)

starr said:


> cute lil' things~
> ​



Taking Arya :33


----------



## tears (May 29, 2013)

Rep ~~~~~



​


----------



## G (May 29, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



taking this thanks


----------



## Shaz (May 29, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep ~~~~~​




This. **


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Taking Arya :33


I thought it was Bran. 





Rep and Credit​


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



I think I can take this now, I hope it's okay for you too starr.


----------



## Marcο (May 29, 2013)

Taking. 

150 x 150?


----------



## tears (May 29, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Taking.
> 
> 150 x 150?



sorry for late reply :amazed


----------



## Shizune (May 30, 2013)

*just rep*


​
Naruto spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/URL]


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2013)

​


----------



## andrea (May 30, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



will rep once i spread


----------



## Eisenheim (May 30, 2013)

Brian said:


> Reps if taking, credits is optional, and I could make a 150X150 version if you would like​



Any 150x150 version?


----------



## Blunt (May 30, 2013)




----------



## santanico (May 30, 2013)

taking             .


----------



## familyparka (May 30, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Any 150x150 version?



If Brian allows me.



Don't worry Brian, I'll rep you as well


----------



## Suzy (May 30, 2013)

Synn said:


> [/SPOILER]​



Taking. Have u got small size ?


----------



## Basilikos (May 30, 2013)

Can I get this resized to 150x150?


----------



## familyparka (May 30, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Can I get this resized to 150x150?



Then again, reping you Blunt.


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2013)

Suzy said:


> Taking. Have u got small size ?


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_


----------



## Blunt (May 30, 2013)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_



Too bootiful, bby 

ill give you the goods 

24d ;-;


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2013)

I'll take this


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



can i have a 150x150 of the last one : D?


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> can i have a 150x150 of the last one : D?


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2013)

youaresokawai.


----------



## Blunt (May 30, 2013)

Not 24'd anymore so I repped you for the stuff I took earlier. 
Thanks again 

I put in a little something... extra


----------



## Mori (May 30, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



These are outstanding. Can I have the stock, please?


----------



## Sherlōck (May 30, 2013)

Taking.Reped


----------



## Impact (May 31, 2013)

Blunt said:


>



Yep taking these, can you resize the first one?


----------



## Blunt (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Impact (May 31, 2013)

Thanks man!!


----------



## Eisenheim (May 31, 2013)

familyparka said:


> If Brian allows me.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Brian, I'll rep you as well



Thanks! Repped.


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2013)

Mori said:


> These are outstanding. Can I have the stock, please?




*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i-azu.deviantart.com/art/TEAM-7-374814236


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2013)

Synn said:


> Dumping some garbage
> ​



imma wear this one until now. Will double rep .


----------



## Fiona (May 31, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Can I get this 150x150? :33


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Can I get this 150x150? :33


----------



## Fiona (May 31, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Ken-chan (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Misao (May 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Fiona (May 31, 2013)

misao said:


> ​




MINE


----------



## Misao (May 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Meia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you              .


----------



## Ken-chan (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Marcο (May 31, 2013)

Taking.**


----------



## Gin (May 31, 2013)

Taking, will rep you later.


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2013)

Credit in the off-chance it's taken​


----------



## Shaz (May 31, 2013)

misao said:


> ​


150x200?


Thanks


----------



## andrea (May 31, 2013)

misao said:


> ​





misao said:


> ​



taking the porn

must spreaddddddddddd


----------



## Ceria (May 31, 2013)

ENxSAMA said:


>



taking the emma in black and the center flower one, thanks!


----------



## Vice (May 31, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Taking these ones. 24'ed for now



You can only take three, dude.


----------



## santanico (May 31, 2013)

no rep or cred necessary
​


----------



## Shizune (Jun 1, 2013)

just rep
​


----------



## Panther (Jun 1, 2013)

starr;47394030no said:
			
		

> rep or cred necessary


 Taking. can you add a dotted border pls.


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_


----------



## Shaz (Jun 1, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​




Taking these two.


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2013)

Panther said:


> Taking. can you add a dotted border pls.


----------



## Panther (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks, looks really great.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 1, 2013)

ENxSAMA said:


>



Taking these.


----------



## Misao (Jun 1, 2013)

Shaz said:


> 150x200?
> 
> 
> Thanks







kyochi said:


> Why does Armin get no love, you guys?  @ misao and Selva: Please, I beg, more Armin avies. imnotokwithis?????



I'll include Armin on my next batch


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 1, 2013)

krory said:


> ​



Taking 

Do you have them without borders tho?


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2013)

^If you don't use it in 48 hours it's mine


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Taking
> 
> Do you have them without borders tho?



Yup, here you go.



EDIT: Oh my, not one but _two_ people want something I did?  Moving up in the world.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 1, 2013)

You can have the small one, Stacey. 



krory said:


> Yup, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh my, not one but _two_ people want something I did?  Moving up in the world.


Thank you, Matty. 

Edit: I haven't repped anyone today, but I'm 24'd. ;-;

I'll get you later. Dattebayo.


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2013)

krory said:


> EDIT: Oh my, not one but _two_ people want something I did?  Moving up in the world.


watch out, you're famous now 


Blunt said:


> You can have the small one, Stacey.



I will thanks


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 2, 2013)

starr said:


> no rep or cred necessary
> ​




Thanks, sis.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 2, 2013)

>



Can I get these with border please?

Reped.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jun 2, 2013)

Taking                        .


----------



## Selva (Jun 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Selva (Jun 2, 2013)

And some Armin for Kyo chan



​


----------



## Shaz (Jun 2, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​




Hit me with le stock yo


----------



## Selva (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## kyochi (Jun 2, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



Selva, you are the best thing to ever happen to this version of the giveaways.  Thank you, thank you. Armin kawaii.


----------



## Misao (Jun 2, 2013)

taking levi

150 x 200 pls?


----------



## Selva (Jun 2, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Selva, you are the best thing to ever happen to this version of the giveaways.  Thank you, thank you. Armin kawaii.


aww thank you pek



misao said:


> taking levi
> 
> 150 x 200 pls?


----------



## Ken-chan (Jun 2, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Can I get these with border please?
> 
> Reped.


----------



## Ken-chan (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Jun 2, 2013)

taking


----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2013)

You want it resized?


----------



## Marcο (Jun 2, 2013)

Shaz only wanted the stock right? In that case, taking.

EDIT:
Taking this as well.


----------



## Impact (Jun 2, 2013)

Taking this, can I get a resize and rounded borders?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks great thanks , gotta spread


----------



## Synn (Jun 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Imagine (Jun 2, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​


I got this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Shaz (Jun 3, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​




Thanks


----------



## RF (Jun 3, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



150x150    ?


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> 150x150    ?


----------



## Nello (Jun 3, 2013)

Selva said:


> And some Armin for Kyo chan
> ​




Can I have this one?


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2013)

​


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2013)

no rep or cred necessary


​


----------



## Kid (Jun 4, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking 24'd at the moment


----------



## Chuck (Jun 4, 2013)

​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 5, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> [​
> Rep if taking, please.



taking           .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Schnarf (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll take this, thanks


----------



## Blunt (Jun 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ]​
> Rep if taking, please.



150x200      ?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 5, 2013)

Schnarf said:


> I'll take this, thanks



​


Blunt said:


> 150x200      ?



​


----------



## Zach (Jun 5, 2013)

Can you resize this?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 5, 2013)

Zach said:


> Can you resize this?







Scizor said:


> ​


It's a bit stretched. Can I have the stock?


----------



## Zach (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Bluntely-kun


----------



## Scizor (Jun 5, 2013)

Blunt said:


> It's a bit stretched. Can I have the stock?



Unstretched version:
​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you! Taking both.



Zach said:


> Thanks Bluntely-kun


Welcome :33


----------



## kyochi (Jun 6, 2013)

thank you bro


----------



## Fiona (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine                        :33


----------



## kyochi (Jun 6, 2013)

oh snap, I almost missed this one :3 thanks ane chuannn


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2013)

Lots of Avatars to Dump! Got super bored today 

~Rep and Cred please~







More incoming​


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2013)

As promised lol 

~Rep and Cred Please~







Even more on the way lol​


----------



## Tray (Jun 7, 2013)

Taking                     .


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2013)

More Game of Thrones 

~Rep and Cred Please~








I have more but i cant bring myself to spam anymore than i already have lol ​


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2013)

krory said:


> ​




MINE                                 :33


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm giving this one up gais.

i have to many posts in spoiler trigger happy sections.


----------



## Ken-chan (Jun 7, 2013)

Warning: Not my fault... they attacked me. D:


----------



## Ken-chan (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Ken-chan (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 7, 2013)

ENxSAMA said:


>





Hard to decide but taking these


----------



## Shizune (Jun 7, 2013)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 7, 2013)

Fiona said:


> More Game of Thrones
> 
> ~Rep and Cred Please~
> 
> ...



Taking the Khaleesi *Daenerys* in the left bottom.


----------



## Selva (Jun 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Selva (Jun 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto manga spoilers 633_ 








​


----------



## RF (Jun 7, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ​





Fiona said:


> ​





krory said:


> ​



Taking these.

EDIT: I'm 24'd, will rep as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 7, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​





Selva said:


> ​




 Thanks, sis.


----------



## santanico (Jun 7, 2013)

Selva said:


> [/center]



taking these


----------



## Sablés (Jun 7, 2013)

Taking. :33


----------



## Vermin (Jun 7, 2013)

thanx                                          .


----------



## Imagine (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine              .


----------



## Matador (Jun 8, 2013)

Taking           .


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 8, 2013)

Fiona said:


> [/CENTER]


Taking these.


----------



## Vice (Jun 8, 2013)

Taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 9, 2013)

Got bored, here's some chibi Judals


----------



## Melodie (Jun 9, 2013)

Can you make that a 150 x 150 avatar please? :3


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 9, 2013)

Taking.Border please.


Taking.Border please.


----------



## Xin (Jun 9, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Can you make that a 150 x 150 avatar please? :3


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 9, 2013)

*Sinbad set*




*~ Rep if taking, please ~*​


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 9, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Can you make that a 150 x 150 avatar please? :3





EDIT: Oh, looks like I was beaten xD


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2013)

*Moar Maisie*


​


----------



## Impact (Jun 9, 2013)

Selva said:


> [center
> m
> [/center]



Taking these can I get dotted borders for the minato please


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 10, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *Sinbad set*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take it off your hands.

The set looks nice, and I've been meaning to get into this manga soon anyway.


----------



## Selva (Jun 10, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> can I get dotted borders for the minato please


----------



## Impact (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Selva!!


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Jun 10, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking lightning pek


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

krory said:


> ​



Taking this.

Where is this and your most recent post from?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Taking this.
> 
> Where is this and your most recent post from?



The one you took is from a trailer for .

The last post is from the trailer and gameplay reveal for .


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Billie (Jun 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Zach (Jun 11, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


>



Taking


----------



## Billie (Jun 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Hardcore (Jun 11, 2013)

thx


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


>



Taking


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


150x200      ?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Can be made into an ava:


----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Thank you        .


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Harry Potter 

​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Laix (Jun 11, 2013)

Just rep please. If you want a border or stock please ask. 




​


----------



## santanico (Jun 11, 2013)

taking :33


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 11, 2013)

Some Eden avatars from the 2013 Calendar


----------



## kyochi (Jun 11, 2013)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Taking, thank you.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 12, 2013)

Laix said:


> Just rep please. If you want a border or stock please ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ​




 Thanks.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Marcο (Jun 12, 2013)

Taking.**


----------



## Billie (Jun 12, 2013)

Blunt said:


> 150x200      ?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks! Repped.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2013)

​
I wanted to keep stabby-Arya for myself, but I'll be a nice guy.

After all, I already kept the ten Meera Reed avatars I made for myself.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

krory said:


> I wanted to keep stabby-Arya for myself, but I'll be a nice guy.
> 
> After all, I already kept the ten Meera Reed avatars I made for myself.



Taking this then, before anyone else shows up


----------



## kyochi (Jun 12, 2013)

Had to delete my last post to take Cersei, god damn it.


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Kid (Jun 12, 2013)

*Rep if taking​*
​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

krory said:


> ​



mines, thanks krory! <33


----------



## Santí (Jun 12, 2013)

Taking this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Gin (Jun 12, 2013)

Mine 

24'd, will rep ASAP


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2013)

What'chu know 'bout that





Rep and Credit (I'll make exceptions with the latter for aesthetic reasons) ​


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



taking, unless I missed a post


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 14, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking these, thanksie.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 14, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking​*
> ​



taking. thanks


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2013)

_Just some experiments. Rep for anything taken, cred if you use the set. 

_ 

​


----------



## Zenith (Jun 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please.



can you make this in 150x200 it is fucking gorgeous


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please.



omfg I just noticed her 

If you've got the stock, may I have it please?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 15, 2013)

*~rep if taking, please~*​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> can you make this in 150x200 it is fucking gorgeous



​


Laix said:


> omfg I just noticed her
> 
> If you've got the stock, may I have it please?



~


----------



## Drums (Jun 15, 2013)

Laix said:


> _Just some experiments. Rep for anything taken, cred if you use the set.
> 
> _
> ​



Taking... Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2013)

no rep or cred necessary

​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 15, 2013)

starr said:


> no rep or cred necessary
> 
> ​



150 x       200?


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2013)

sorry ben, don't have the stock anymore :/


----------



## Blunt (Jun 15, 2013)

ok          ;-;


----------



## Laix (Jun 15, 2013)

Just rep please. 

​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 15, 2013)

tanks                .


----------



## Delicious (Jun 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 15, 2013)

starr said:


> sorry ben, don't have the stock anymore :/


ima take it anyway


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 16, 2013)

**All stocks available*





*~rep if taking, please~*​


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> **All stocks available*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



profile picture size please?


----------



## Drums (Jun 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> **All stocks available*
> 
> 
> 
> *~rep if taking, please~*​



Taking. Thanks!


----------



## Hardcore (Jun 16, 2013)

taking :33


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 16, 2013)

cheers                               .


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 16, 2013)

Laix said:


> profile picture size please?


My pleasure,


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> My pleasure,



thank you


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 16, 2013)

**All stocks available*




*~rep if taking, please~*​


----------



## Melodie (Jun 16, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> **All stocks available*
> 
> [
> 
> *~rep if taking, please~*​



Profile size please. <3

Thanks.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 16, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Profile size please. <3
> 
> Thanks.


Here ya go.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 16, 2013)

Stock for this please?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 16, 2013)

Sunako said:


> Stock for this please?


Right here.


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



TAKING OMFG 

Stock please? 

and for this one


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2013)

Laix said:


> TAKING OMFG
> 
> Stock please?


----------



## Laix (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Taking this, thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2013)

rep/cred is optional 






​


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Can I have this in 150x200 please?


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


MINE  Thank you <3
Do you still have the stocks?


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2013)

Selva said:


> MINE  Thank you <3
> Do you still have the stocks?


----------



## Laix (Jun 17, 2013)

Just Rep 


​


----------



## Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

*Rep if taking​*

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking​*
> ​




Taking these.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking​*



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 17, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking​*
> 
> ​



Mine.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 17, 2013)

Taking, Sugardot.


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2013)

​


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2013)

credit if using any of these please <3

​


----------



## Sunako (Jun 17, 2013)

for you naughty freaks ​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 17, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>


?

Thank you guys :3


----------



## Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

*Rep if taking
*
​


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2013)

stock plz?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

rep


----------



## Bonly (Jun 18, 2013)

Sunako said:


> for you naughty freaks ​



Taking. Would you happen to know the name of the manga


----------



## Kid (Jun 18, 2013)

starr said:


> stock plz?





There you go


----------



## Misao (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


>



any chance of getting this larger, luca?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

i still have the stocks lying around, so you're in luck


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2013)

Rep & Cred. If you'd like an avatar just ask


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 18, 2013)

Taking these two.


----------



## Synn (Jun 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

mine


----------



## Sablés (Jun 18, 2013)

Could I get thin black borders and senior sized?


----------



## Synn (Jun 18, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Could I get thin black borders and senior sized?


----------



## Sablés (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> rep



yum. mine                .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

rep


----------



## Misao (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i still have the stocks lying around, so you're in luck



thank you luca, i appreciat it :]


----------



## Hero (Jun 18, 2013)

Sunako said:


> for you naughty freaks ​



I need the series and chapters for all of these pls 

For my research of course


----------



## kyochi (Jun 18, 2013)

Ho, snawp 

shawty what yo name issssss .....m-mine.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 18, 2013)

*~rep if taking, please~*​


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 19, 2013)

Girl Power~



Set:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Set 2:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~rep if taking, please~*​



Taking Jon Snow.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 19, 2013)

Taking. :33


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Marcο (Jun 19, 2013)

Taking.**


----------



## Sunako (Jun 19, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Taking. Would you happen to know the name of the manga



i wish i knew  if i find it i'll tell you


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 20, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking
> *​



i have to spread


----------



## Impact (Jun 20, 2013)

Laix said:


> Rep & Cred. If you'd like an avatar just ask



Taking this pek

Can I get the avatar please?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2013)

rep


----------



## Larcher (Jun 20, 2013)

Laix said:


> ​



Taking it and yes i know the SAO request wasn't right here but i didn't no had to add a quote when editiing a post so i asked here first


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 20, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> rep



oh yes please


----------



## kyochi (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay, I will take this for no reason at all.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 20, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 20, 2013)

Can you resize this for me please? :3


----------



## Blunt (Jun 20, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Can you resize this for me please? :3


----------



## Larcher (Jun 20, 2013)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> 
> ​



Rep'll be given cred'll be given it's mine


----------



## Impact (Jun 20, 2013)

This is mine resize please!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Okay, I will take this for no reason at all.



as long as you remember to rep


----------



## kyochi (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm 24 hour'ed  


but I _will_ rep you once I can


----------



## Shizune (Jun 20, 2013)

Laix said:


>



taking these 3, thanks!


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll take this; 


repped.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 20, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> as long as you remember to rep


Lemme get that.


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking this pek
> 
> Can I get the avatar please?





welcome 



Lord Minato said:


> Taking it and yes i know the SAO request wasn't right here but i didn't no had to add a quote when editiing a post so i asked here first



Welcome, don't forget to rep :33



Nitty Scott said:


> taking these 3, thanks!



welcome


----------



## Blunt (Jun 20, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> This is mine resize please!


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 21, 2013)

Taking , ty 
repped


----------



## Zach (Jun 21, 2013)

Can you resize it please?


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2013)

​
Take it off my hands if you want.


----------



## Rima (Jun 21, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking       .


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 21, 2013)

Kid said:


> *Rep if taking
> *



Taking. Thank you.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 21, 2013)

Zach said:


> Can you resize it please?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 21, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> as long as you remember to rep



24'd will get you later.


----------



## Impact (Jun 21, 2013)

Laix said:


> welcome




Thanks, both repped


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


>



taking these


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2013)

rep/cred optional


​


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 23, 2013)

starr said:


> ​


Taking, could I get a border for this?


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2013)

yeah gimme a sec :3


edit:


----------



## AppleChan (Jun 23, 2013)

starr said:


> rep/cred optional
> 
> ​



Taking pek Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2013)

you can only give away things you made yourself home skillet, doesn't matter if you don't want rep


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 23, 2013)

So you can't share good things you find?

Such a shame.


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2013)

'tis the rules buddy


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2013)

hanniballin'​


rep


----------



## Misao (Jun 23, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 23, 2013)

misao said:
			
		

>



Damn, these are so good, I wish I could take them all.  


Thanks


----------



## Delicious (Jun 23, 2013)

​


----------



## Matador (Jun 24, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



Es mio. 

A border for those two would be appreciated.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2013)

rep


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 24, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> hanniballin'​



Your taste is fine sir.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 24, 2013)

N said:


> Es mio.
> 
> A border for those two would be appreciated.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Alicia (Jun 24, 2013)

starr said:


> ​





Sunako said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Misao (Jun 24, 2013)

thank you


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

*GIVEAWAY*








*!*

​


----------



## Misao (Jun 24, 2013)

thanks 

to whoever looking for new series to watch i recommend orphan black too.


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2013)

rep/cred optional 


​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 25, 2013)

>



Taking.Reped.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2013)

ARGH I WAITED THAT WILL AVA TO BE 48 HOURED AAAARGHH



starr said:


> rep/cred optional
> 
> ​



taking these then


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking.Reped.



i think kyochi may have taken the will graham avy


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2013)

It's 48 houred and she didn't use, Dastan can take it. (as much as I wanted it to be mine  )


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2013)

that post was made yesterday at 4:19 AM (according to my timezone, anyways), it's 13:57 right now, it isn't 48-houred for 14 hours, yet


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2013)

It's 06-23-2013, 10:19 PM  for my timezone so I thought it was 48 houred.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 25, 2013)

It doesn't matter if it's been 48 hours because: 




ane said:


> *Ask first both the person who made it and the one who claimed if you can use it now.*



It's been a new rule for a while now. 


@Dastan: I haven't used that Will Graham avatar and I don't want it used until I've worn it. Refuse to take if off now and we will have a problem.  


EDIT: I've thought about it... and you can keep it Dastan. I'll still use that avatar some time in the future, seeing as I took it first, so let's not argue. Let's make peace.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh shit, seems like rules have been changed.

well then *disappears*


----------



## kyochi (Jun 25, 2013)

Nevermind, I edited my post. For I am a kind person.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay, guys, I'm sorry, I'll clarify this



ane said:


> Rules
> 
> 4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours then you're free to grab it. This rule only applies if the person has used it for at least six hours.






> A reminder to everyone. Once you're done with a set you took from this thread, if you don't plan to use it again, please consider that other person might want to use after you. Likewise, if you like an item but someone has claimed and used before you, don't just take it after they're done with it since you don't know if they're keeping it for later. Ask first both the person who made it and the one who claimed if you can use it now.



The rule says you can grab an item if it hasn't been used at least for six hours in the first 48 hours after someone else claimed it. That's the rule that still applies.

Courtesy tells you to ask if they have used it, don't assume they didn't because you didn't see them wearing it, but it's not what kyochi quoted. That was added in the event someone wanted to use an avatar that was already used by someone else. You shouldn't assume the person won't want to use it again. And I also expect everybody to play nice about this so there's no need for harsher rules.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 25, 2013)

> If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours then you're free to grab it. This rule only applies if the person has used it for at least six hours.



this doesn't make any sense, ane 

or maybe I don't get it, just explain it to me 

if someone _hasn't_ used it in 48 hours, someone else can take it 

but that rule ^ only applies if the person that took the avatar has used it for at least 6 hours? or is that meant for the person that wants the avatar? they have to use it for at least 6 hours?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 25, 2013)

My sincere apology to *Kyochi*. I missed your post where you claimed it otherwise I wouldn't take it.



> let's not argue. Let's make peace.



Agreed.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 25, 2013)

kyochi said:


> this doesn't make any sense, ane
> 
> or maybe I don't get it, just explain it to me
> 
> ...



The person who first took the avatar must have used it for at least six hours. This way I think it will be clearer to spot if the wanted avatar is already definitely claimed, by not only posting in the thread but wearing it as well, or not. And I also think it works better because this way nobody can claim an avatar forever by wearing it just for five minutes and never looking back again.

I'm sorry I didn't make it clear, I will edit it now


----------



## kyochi (Jun 25, 2013)

it's okay, thank you for explaining 

but what about the people that claimed an avatar but never used it? 
I mean this in the manner that I haven't used the will graham avy because I took 3 avatars at the same time. I know it's troublesome to take that many at a time but we all do it... and 48 hours isn't enough to wear all 3, it's sort of unfair, really 

I've only used one of them for a whole day, but the others I haven't worn yet 

what then? 

I know it's going to kill me having to say this, but shouldn't you limit the amount of avatars we take to just 1 per 10 or so hours? that seems more efficient to me


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 25, 2013)

The other option I considered when I added the six hours period was limiting it to one item a day, making it, though, that one set counts as one, instead of two as it is right now, as long as both the avatar and the sig has the same stock. This way, however, once someone claimed an item they don't need to wear it in the first 48 hours to be considered theirs

You know what? I can still change it, so let's say everyone who has a preference can PM me with which one they'd rather have, and in two days I will settle for one of these two. Any other questions that anyone has, please, PM me, and I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 25, 2013)

alrighty, thanks :33


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2013)

well i hate to inject any more controversy but i have some more hannibal avatars lol (plus two of matt murdock)







rep


----------



## kyochi (Jun 25, 2013)

Bakaluca said:
			
		

>



alrighty, thanks :33 

DASTAN, stay away. 


EDIT: sorry lucaniel but I'm all out of rep 

I'll rep you in a few days....


----------



## Sine (Jun 25, 2013)

mine **


----------



## Imagine (Jun 25, 2013)

150x150 no border?


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 25, 2013)

ane said:


> The other option I considered when I added the six hours period was limiting it to one item a day, making it, though, that one set counts as one, instead of two as it is right now, as long as both the avatar and the sig has the same stock. This way, however, once someone claimed an item they don't need to wear it in the first 48 hours to be considered theirs
> 
> You know what? I can still change it, so let's say everyone who has a preference can PM me with which one they'd rather have, and in two days I will settle for one of these two. Any other questions that anyone has, please, PM me, and I will do my best to answer them.


these restrictions, though, are very distressing? the time limit will merely just perplex everything, have you thought of something else than a time limit (considering a 48/6 hr period, when i don't glance at my clock at all times), speaking from the hungry ones point of view that crave to trash and recycle the avas/sets  

you put them on a time limit, how long will it last until there's complaints piling up left and right because they feel as if it's 'too long a wait' when obviously, the ava/set hasn't walked off the thread and disappeared into a hole--i'm wondering about this and it will cause you to lay out a different system than the one before, a repetitive cycle because that is how the forums work most of the time, right

and it was never clear how exactly this works[FONT=&quot]—aside the fact it's similar to a fast food joint 

so this whole time someone claims the work itself permanently, to use as their own and while i've been storing a few on my computer to use at a later time, in the future, because i'm not very quick at this - is not typically allowed for such a use, since it's limited?

wicked, tho, this system thing is very abrupt and confusing 

my question, also, lies in wondering _why _it's limited to 3 per person max 
[/FONT]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2013)

Trinity said:


> my question, also, lies in wondering _why _it's limited to 3 per person max



well if i put up 9 and someone takes like 5 and reps me once

unless it's zaru

that would be kind of annoying

can't speak for anyone else but yh


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 25, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> well if i put up 9 and someone takes like 5 and reps me once
> 
> unless it's zaru
> 
> ...


is rep the concern as a whole or is it the entirely from the gfx creators' standpoint because their work is neglected and deserves a  prize at all times or is it  for the mods in this section so they don't have to spank the members continuously because they won't behave and preserve their candy

what i am really saying, obviously is: idgi_ how do internet forums, what is 'thing'
_


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2013)

i barely count as a gfx creator () though i think i can make decent gifs so for me the concern is rep


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2013)

Imagine said:


> 150x150 no border?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't think the claim limit is because of rep; I think it has more to do with people hogging others work. Like if colours came in and started making avas here again, there'd be a mad dash for her stuff and a single person would probably try taking all of them if they could. The limit prevents that.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 25, 2013)

guys, take it to PM's, ane said 

I will send her a PM of my own in a bit


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 25, 2013)

^ my pm box is almost full and i've no time to clear it out and search through the trash 

ah well, i'll keep silent i suppose


Lucaniel said:


> i barely count as a gfx creator () though i think i can make decent gifs so for me the concern is rep


what do you even call those bastards, gfx artists, artists, dickspinners

ah, rep's great

 really gives volume to your e-dick, with a luxurious massage

 it truly tones it quite well

and ane, please do clear this up and i promise you i'll behave if i get irritable towards how this thing is aligned, really 

_i'll be good _


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 25, 2013)

Trinity, around two/three months ago some issues arised about items grabbed in this thread, more than there are usually, anyway, issues like what happens when someone grabs an avatar someone else wants, but the person who first claimed it wears it for a short period and then  never again. If people can't play nice I thought of ways of solving that, and I know there's no perfect solution. There was always the 48 hours limit. I only added the six hours. I don't want people to keep watching their clock, I just wanted to make people think twice about what they wanted to claim since they would be forced to wear for a longer time, and  I thought that would make it easier to check if they wear an avatar they claimed or not.

Stephanie tried in the past getting rid of the three items limit in the thread, and people were just greedy, grabbing everything that was posted. It's not about rep, not at all, but about giving everyone a chance to take something they like.

And yes, please, take it to PMs as much as possible (thanks, kyochi). It's way easier for me to track what everybody thinks if they do by PMs.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 25, 2013)

Blunt said:


> ​



Can i get both of these AND resized? 

Btw, I don't know if this a new style for you, but these look fucking awesome. You should keep trying this out


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2013)

i think everyone is looking at this from the wrong perspective

just because you've claimed an item does not make it yours. GFX artists generally reserve the rights for all their graphics. so even if you "take" an avatar from here to use you still do not exclusively "own" it. the item still belongs to the one who made it, always. you simply "borrow" the "right" to use said item. once you are done wearing it, someone else has the right to borrow it, and so on

hence the 48 hour rule. once you claimed the right to wear an item, you lose this right if you don't exercise it. the item doesn't belong to you, it belongs to the one who made it, and so someone else can come along and claim the right to wear it. 

this is different than say a request in a shop that was made specifically for you. while the artist still reserves full rights to the finished product (hence why you credit them), you gain exclusivity in the right to wear that item. no one else can take the same set and use it for themselves, no matter how long or how soon you wear the set

where it gets more complicated is when someone wears an item but then discards it. do they still retain the "right" to wear the item? this is where i think the 6 hour rule comes into play. if you wear an avatar for less than 6 hours in a 48h time period, that still leaves the item up for grabs after those 48h pass, just as if you hadn't worn it at all. if you've worn it for more than 6 hours, then the item is considered "claimed" and no one can take it again as long as you are still wearing it

once you're no longer wearing it though, all bets are off and the item, being the property of the original artist, is completely up for grabs again as if it was never claimed at all. though i've seen people that keep avatars they previously used and sporadically use it again in the future. that's fine, but that still doesn't make the item exclusively yours. someone else can still claim it from the original artist and wear it

*shrug* at least this is the way i've always looked at things


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2013)

Goova said:


> Can i get both of these AND resized?
> 
> Btw, I don't know if this a new style for you, but these look fucking awesome. You should keep trying this out





Thank you :33

I'm making more as I type this.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 25, 2013)

Haylie, that is how it works, or should work, technically, because all of us should be aware of the fact that the avatars belong to the makers, not the ones that claimed them, however, that doesn't matter much here considering that most people that post the avatars post them to _give them away_, it would be ironic (lol) for them to decide who gets to wear them or not, or when we can do so

the reason this whole discussion started actually, is because I was upset that dastan took something without my consent after the 48-hour rule; since it said in the rules that others must ask for our consent to able to use the avatar, along with the maker's consent, I saw that I could whine about this but if it wasn't in the rules, then I wouldn't have said anything, I would have stayed silent with my dissatisfaction

this also shows how important the rules are to the people that are aware of them 
I think the base of how we can function calmly about this matter lies in the rules that ane sets, so if we have any ideas as to how we can go about it more swiftly, I suggest discussing it with ane directly 

I will add though, that I stand by my ruling of limiting the amount of avatars we can take 
it should be reduced to just 1 every few hours or even 1 every 24 hours to teach each person the importance of the work a maker puts in their avatar/sets, while also showing us who is willing to use an item for more than a couple of hours... and in doing so, the makers will also have to be limited in how many items they give out 

it's complicated, so I'm still trying to make it work out in my head 


EDIT: I love avatars and I want them all


----------



## ℛei (Jun 25, 2013)

MINE THANKS


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2013)

i never said the artist gets to decide who wears the item, nor do the rules allow him/her to do so. the artist gives away the item, yes, but the ones who "take" the item do not "take" them in the true sense of the word, they just "borrow" them. the artist can't really say no to them, but the item is still technically theirs. it's a very strange dynamic.

about the limiting the amount of avatars issue

how about a new rule altogether. reduce the limit to 1 item every 24 hours but the person must *IMMEDIATELY wear the item for the FULL 24 hours*. after 24 hours if the person is still wearing the item, no one else can take it as long as it is still being worn

that way everyone has to think long and hard before taking something and there is no more confusion in regards to who took what and how long they wore it for. plus the original artist has the satisfaction of knowing his/her work is actually being used


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2013)

ane said:


> Trinity, around two/three months ago some issues arised about items grabbed in this thread, more than there are usually, anyway, issues like what happens when someone grabs an avatar someone else wants, but the person who first claimed it wears it for a short period and then  never again. If people can't play nice I thought of ways of solving that, and I know there's no perfect solution. There was always the 48 hours limit. I only added the six hours. I don't want people to keep watching their clock, I just wanted to make people think twice about what they wanted to claim since they would be forced to wear for a longer time, and  I thought that would make it easier to check if they wear an avatar they claimed or not.
> 
> Stephanie tried in the past getting rid of the three items limit in the thread, and people were just greedy, grabbing everything that was posted. It's not about rep, not at all, but about giving everyone a chance to take something they like.
> 
> *And yes, please, take it to PMs* as much as possible (thanks, kyochi). It's way easier for me to track what everybody thinks if they do by PMs.


**


----------



## kyochi (Jun 25, 2013)

I understood what you were saying, I just gave my own opinion and it's not like most of us really think in that sense that _OH, ITZ MINE no one else can use it_, I'm only upset because some people take avatars but they can't immediately use them for whatever reason, so after the 48 hour rule, someone else comes along and takes it but it's not for certain that they'll use it instantly either 

a solution would be to wait enough to grab an avatar and use it instantly, but there's other factors there too, like other people wanting the same avatar and then you have everyone checking their watches, trying to take that one avatar (like with the will graham avatar that even ane wanted) 

i like your idea of having a new rule above all others that states that we can only take 1 avatar every 24 hours and then use it instantly, however, that should also give us more privilege in deciding if someone else can use it after us, even after we've stopped using it... like say, they should ask first if they can use the avatar that we took 
I know that implies that it would belong to us but that wouldn't be the case, in return, we'd have to consult the maker if we can deny the right to that member and based on their reply, others will be able to use that avatar or not 


? 


EDIT: Ben, get out Idc anymore


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2013)

how about if so many people want the same thing then they just ask for the stock and make/request their own


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. I think the options are now available for all to see, so, please, take it now to PMs. There's no way a solution can be worked just by talking in this thread. I will listen to what everybody has to say, in a few days I will sum up the options and forward them to all of you that have messaged me so we can  decide of what rules work better in the thread.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2013)

borders can be added 
​


----------



## emili (Jun 25, 2013)

Posting Gundam 00 


*Spoiler*: __ 









!   !    !


----------



## Sablés (Jun 26, 2013)

150x150 plawks.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## RF (Jun 26, 2013)

Blunt said:


> ​



150x150 please.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 26, 2013)

Blunt said:


> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 26, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> 150x150 please.







Chuck said:


> Stock please.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Schnarf (Jun 26, 2013)

Blunt said:


> borders can be added
> ​



Who's this?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 26, 2013)

Schnarf said:


> Who's this?


He's from the Bleach: Hell Chapter movie. I'm not sure of his name.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 26, 2013)

Blunt said:


> borders can be added ​



Could I get 150x150 dotted border avatar from this?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 26, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Could I get 150x150 dotted border avatar from this?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 26, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



taking.

/what's with all the new rules jesus christ i feel like i'm not taking an avatar but murdering someone


----------



## Delicious (Jun 26, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​


----------



## JoJo (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks       .


----------



## kyochi (Jun 26, 2013)

ane said:
			
		

>



these are cute, taking 

can I please have the Pocahontas stock, if you still have it?


----------



## kyochi (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you Seiko. <3


----------



## Rima (Jun 27, 2013)

starr said:


> rep/cred optional
> 
> ​



Taking       .


----------



## Fiona (Jun 27, 2013)

~ Just rep and cred please :33 ~



​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Selva (Jun 27, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


thank you pek


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 27, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ~ Just rep and cred please :33 ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Synn said:


> ​



illtake these
resizew pls


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2013)

Goova said:


> resizew pls


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Heyooo, 150x150 please


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Heyooo, 150x150 please


----------



## Misao (Jun 27, 2013)

thank you, dave.


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2013)

rep optional



​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 27, 2013)

borders can be added




props to Grimm6jack for most of the stocks​


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 27, 2013)

^Nice 


Taking this one  Will rep later as I'm 24'd right now.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 27, 2013)

Blunt said:


> borders can be added
> 
> 
> props to Grimm6jack for most of the stocks​



Dotted borders and 150 x 150 too please. 

And I'm gonna have to spread.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 27, 2013)

Blunt said:


> borders can be added
> 
> 
> 
> props to Grimm6jack for most of the stocks​



Can i get the Coyote Starrk one in 170 x170? 

The other i just want a 150 x 150 please :33


----------



## Blunt (Jun 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dotted borders and 150 x 150 too please.
> 
> And I'm gonna have to spread.







Fiona said:


> Can i get the Coyote Starrk one in 170 x170?
> 
> The other i just want a 150 x 150 please :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 27, 2013)

_LoL_


​Rep if taking.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 27, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> ​Rep if taking.



Who is this?


----------



## JoJo (Jun 27, 2013)

Blunt said:


>


Thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 27, 2013)

aint no thang but chicken wang


----------



## Fiona (Jun 27, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Who is this?



That is Swain



Blunt said:


>



Thank you  

I know thats not Rukia but it looks close enough for me to want it


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 27, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Who is this?



Responded in VM. 



​
Rep if taking


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 27, 2013)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 27, 2013)

Last batch:

Rep if taking



​


----------



## Fiona (Jun 28, 2013)

~ Random Avys Incoming. ~

~Im Cleaning Out My Folder and Everything Must Go. Some I Have Posted Before But Were Never Claimed~

Please Rep and Cred


​


----------



## Fiona (Jun 28, 2013)

~ Okay This Was My First Attempt At 150 x 200 Avys ~

Rep and Cred Please

​


----------



## Billie (Jun 28, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


Taking, rep  later.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 28, 2013)

Rep if taking








​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 28, 2013)

Stock           ?


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2013)

Just some experiments. Rep if taking, cred is optional 
If you want a resize/border, please VM me as I don't always see your request in the thread!
All stocks are from this _amazing_ tumblr.
_
_ 


​


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I have these two in 150x150 pl0x?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 28, 2013)

Laix said:


> Just some experiments. Rep if taking, cred is optional
> If you want a resize/border, please VM me as I don't always see your request in the thread!
> All stocks are from this _amazing_ tumblr.
> _
> _ ​




 ooooh, thanks.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Can I have these two in 150x150 pl0x?



​


----------



## Larcher (Jun 28, 2013)

Blunt said:


> borders can be added
> 
> 
> 
> props to Grimm6jack for most of the stocks​


 thanks taking



starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> 
> ​



Taking thanks


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Fiona (Jun 28, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Stock           ?



Im sorry, i think i deleted the original when i was cleaning my folder out. I only have that avy and My version that Haylie made me.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2013)

​


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 28, 2013)

old trash, have at it​


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 28, 2013)

​


----------



## Cord (Jun 28, 2013)

Will be taking this. I wonder if you can also add a dotted border around it?

Thank you!


----------



## JoJo (Jun 28, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Im sorry, i think i deleted the original when i was cleaning my folder out. I only have that avy and My version that Haylie made me.



I did a reverse image search and got .


----------



## Shivers (Jun 28, 2013)

Rep only, no need to credit.


----------



## Marcο (Jun 28, 2013)

Taking.


Do you have the stock?


----------



## Shivers (Jun 28, 2013)

Here.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> I did a reverse image search and got .



Thank you :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 28, 2013)

​
Rep only.


----------



## Misao (Jun 28, 2013)

lovely, thanks.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> ​
> Rep only.



got the stock for this?


----------



## Schnarf (Jun 29, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I'll take these


----------



## Blunt (Jun 29, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> ​


Taking. Can I get the stock too?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 29, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Taking. Can I get the stock too?



 You want a 150 x 200 of it as well? i'll pm you it tomorrow if you do.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Will be taking this. I wonder if you can also add a dotted border around it?
> 
> Thank you!



​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 29, 2013)

Taking.

170x170 please.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 29, 2013)

Trinity said:


> old trash, have at it​



hot, thank you <3


----------



## kyochi (Jun 29, 2013)

^ Misao already took the avatar you're wearing Sunako. She took it just yersterday. 




			
				Shivers said:
			
		

>



These are magnificent <333 

thank you


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> got the stock for this?







Dastan said:


> Taking.
> 
> 170x170 please.


----------



## Shivers (Jun 29, 2013)

kyochi said:


> These are magnificent <333
> thank you


You're welcome!
_____





Rep only, no need to credit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

_Rep if taking_​


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> _Rep if taking_​



150x150 please, will rep you after 24d runs out.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please, will rep you after 24d runs out.



_Use whichever one_ ​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 29, 2013)

Taking, thanks. :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 29, 2013)

Taking.Reped

170 x 170 with thin Black border please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

The thing is with 170 by 170 it makes it look a bit fuzzy, so I added a 150 by 150 one just in case.

​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks TittyNipple.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

​


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 29, 2013)

*SasuNaru sets*


----------



## Hero (Jun 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Where did you get the stock for the school girl?


----------



## The Prodigy (Jun 29, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


>




taking


----------



## Sunako (Jun 30, 2013)

kyochi said:


> ^ Misao already took the avatar you're wearing Sunako. She took it just yersterday.



oh sorry, I must have skipped the post 3


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2013)

Mine :33 Can I have the stock too, please?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 30, 2013)

Synn said:


> Mine :33 Can I have the stock too, please?



Hereeeee


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Hereeeee



Thank you :3


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 30, 2013)

_Rep if taking_





​


----------



## Shivers (Jun 30, 2013)

Rep only, no need to credit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 30, 2013)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2013)

Hero said:


> Where did you get the stock for the school girl?



I found it on tumblr quite a while ago.


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Need to spread.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Laix (Jun 30, 2013)

omg 

profile picture size please?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 30, 2013)

~ Rep and cred please ~



​


----------



## Hebe (Jun 30, 2013)

Shivers said:


>



Could I have the stocks for these two? Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Fiona (Jun 30, 2013)

~ Rep and Cred Please ~




​


----------



## Delicious (Jun 30, 2013)

Laix said:


> omg
> 
> profile picture size please?


----------



## Shivers (Jul 1, 2013)

Hebe said:


> Could I have the stocks for these two? Please and thank you. :33






Here you go


----------



## Impact (Jul 1, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ~ Rep and cred please ~
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh my, this is beautiful 

Can I get the avatar in 150x150 version please


----------



## Fiona (Jul 1, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Oh my, this is beautiful
> 
> Can I get the avatar in 150x150 version please



Here ya go :33



I can resize the siggy if you want as well  

I didnt realize how huge it was until i uploaded it, still within the rules though


----------



## Sablés (Jul 1, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



150x150 for both pls :33


----------



## Fiona (Jul 1, 2013)

~ I have been Super Bored so i have been making stuff nonstop, sorry for dumping so many in a row ~

~ Please Rep and Cred ~




​


----------



## Impact (Jul 1, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Here ya go :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks  and Nah, the sig size is perfect but thanks


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 1, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> 150x150 for both pls :33




​


----------



## Gin (Jul 1, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ​


Taking, 150x150 avy please


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 1, 2013)

Rep if taking. 


​


----------



## santanico (Jul 1, 2013)

*snatched*


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2013)

*Oshino Shinobu/Kissshot Acerolaorion Heartunderblade Sets*



rep and cred please


----------



## Misao (Jul 1, 2013)

​


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2013)

*version 2*


----------



## Hebe (Jul 1, 2013)

Shivers said:


> Here you go



Thank you :33


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2013)

*Shingeki no Kyojin episode 13*










​
Rep and cred if taking, please.
I can add the desired borders if requested.

Also: if anyone has a GIF request of episode 13 of Shingeki no Kyojin let me know (either in my shop or via PM/VM) and I'll hit you up (please specify which scene(s) and/or the GIF's timeframe though).


----------



## Delicious (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



taking, thanks


----------



## Fiona (Jul 1, 2013)

frost said:


> Taking, 150x150 avy please





Here you go :33


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2013)

>



UNFplease mine 

Can I get borders, Scizor?

edit: it seems I'm 24 hour'd but I won't forget, you know me. :33


----------



## Synn (Jul 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Jul 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> UNFplease mine
> 
> Can I get borders, Scizor?
> 
> edit: it seems I'm 24 hour'd but I won't forget, you know me. :33



Here you go:

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Here you go:
> 
> ​



Thank you and I can finally rep as well so here we go. :33


----------



## Delicious (Jul 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Scizor (Jul 3, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired borders/remove borders if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 3, 2013)

Continued:




​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired borders/remove borders if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Gin (Jul 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


>


Taking these two


----------



## Sunako (Jul 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Schnarf (Jul 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:



I'll take these, thanks


----------



## Rima (Jul 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired borders/remove borders if requested. Resizes are also possible.





Scizor said:


> Continued:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



Taking these.

Remove border please.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

Rima said:


> Taking these.
> 
> Remove border please.



​


----------



## Fiona (Jul 4, 2013)

~ Will post more tomorrow ~

~ Rep and Cred please ~


​


----------



## Fiona (Jul 4, 2013)

~ Nevermind I'll just do it now lol ~

~ Rep and Cred Please ~




​


----------



## Panther (Jul 4, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ~ Will post more tomorrow ~
> 
> ~ Rep and Cred please ~​


Taking.
Can you make an 150 x 200 version ?​


----------



## Fiona (Jul 4, 2013)

Panther said:


> Taking.
> Can you make an 150 x 200 version ?





Here ya go :33


----------



## Fiona (Jul 4, 2013)

~ Rep and Cred Please ~


​


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ~ Will post more tomorrow ~
> 
> ~ Rep and Cred please ~
> ​



Taking Nardo.


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2013)

​


----------



## Fiona (Jul 4, 2013)

~ Rep and Cred Please ~






​


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~
> 
> ​



Could I have this in 150x150 without the rounded borders?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ​



150x200 without and with rounded borders?


----------



## Fiona (Jul 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Could I have this in 150x150 without the rounded borders?



Here ya go  



Dont forget to rep and cred please :33



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200 without and with rounded borders?



Yeah i can but it will take me a sec. 

Ill have to make them from scratch


----------



## Fiona (Jul 4, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200 without and with rounded borders?




Here ya go. :33





Dont forget to rep and cred please :33


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2013)

will do


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 4, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​




Thank you.


----------



## tears (Jul 5, 2013)

Just Rep~~~




​


----------



## Chuck (Jul 5, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry i was editing my old post and accidently deleted half the image URLs so i had to delete the post and re-host the images.

~ Rep and Cred Please ~



​


----------



## Krippy (Jul 5, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ​



150 X 150?

gracias


----------



## Fiona (Jul 5, 2013)

Krippy said:


> 150 X 150?
> 
> gracias



Here ya go :33


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Sorry i was editing my old post and accidently deleted half the image URLs so i had to delete the post and re-host the images.
> 
> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~
> ​



Ooooh, 150x150 ?


----------



## Selva (Jul 5, 2013)

​


----------



## Eternity (Jul 5, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​




Taking. Can I get it in 150x150?


----------



## Gin (Jul 5, 2013)

Selva said:


>


mine  **


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 5, 2013)

150x150? & thank you


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Taking. Can I get it in 150x150?


----------



## Lucciola (Jul 5, 2013)

taking


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please. I'm able to add the desired borders/remove borders when requested. resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2013)

Continued



​
Rep if taking, please. I'm able to add the desired borders/remove borders when requested. resizes are also possible.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued
> 
> ​
> Rep if taking, please. I'm able to add the desired borders/remove borders when requested. resizes are also possible.



150x200 please?


----------



## Melodie (Jul 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please. I'm able to add the desired borders/remove borders when requested. resizes are also possible.



Taking, thanks. pek


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2013)

Blunt said:


> 150x200 please?



Here you go:


----------



## Blunt (Jul 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Here you go:



Thank you. :33


----------



## Fiona (Jul 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued
> 
> 
> [/center]
> ...



MINE MINE


----------



## Fiona (Jul 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ooooh, 150x150 ?







The Prodigy said:


> 150x150? & thank you





Dont forget to Rep and Cred please :33

Also Prodigy i notice that you are weaing one of my Avys that i dumped awhile back. If you could please remember to cred me i would really appreciate it


----------



## Billie (Jul 5, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 5, 2013)

​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 5, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Mine               .


----------



## Impact (Jul 6, 2013)

Taking. Resize please!


----------



## Fiona (Jul 6, 2013)

~ I really need to start watching One Piece ~

~ Rep and Cred Please ~






​


----------



## Impact (Jul 6, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ~ I really need to start watching One Piece ~
> 
> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~​



Robin pek

Taking, can you resize please!


----------



## Fiona (Jul 6, 2013)

~ Rep and Cred ~




​


----------



## Fiona (Jul 6, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Robin pek
> 
> Taking, can you resize please!





Here ya go


----------



## Impact (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks 

Must spread.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 6, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Dont forget to Rep and Cred please :33
> 
> Also Prodigy i notice that you are weaing one of my Avys that i dumped awhile back. If you could please remember to cred me i would really appreciate it



Thanks Fiona

Yeah, sorry about that I forgot whose it was from when I was going through older avy's in my collection and done, really like your work btw  

I'm gonna have to spread, could've sworn I repped you though  ?


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 6, 2013)

Shivers said:


> Rep only, no need to credit.


_obviously_ i'll be back eventually, but for the meantime - off to wear this lovely little thing


----------



## Mochi (Jul 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued
> 
> ​
> Rep if taking, please. I'm able to add the desired borders/remove borders when requested. resizes are also possible.





Thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please. I'm able to add the desired borders/remove borders when requested. resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2013)

Continued



​
Rep if taking, please. I'm able to add the desired borders/remove borders when requested. resizes are also possible.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 6, 2013)

Mine.


----------



## Meia (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you                            .


----------



## colours (Jul 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Fiona (Jul 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued
> 
> 
> [/center]
> ...




Rukia 

Mine:33


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 6, 2013)

Mine . repped

EDIT: 24'd


----------



## Misao (Jul 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Misao (Jul 6, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 6, 2013)

misao said:
			
		

>



thank you very much :')


----------



## Impact (Jul 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued
> 
> [​
> Rep if taking, please. I'm able to add the desired borders/remove borders when requested. resizes are also possible.



Taking this since its rare


----------



## Hero (Jul 7, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep~~~​
> 
> 
> ​




I'll take this.​


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking these.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks, Sci.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please. I'm able to add the desired borders/remove borders when requested. resizes are also possible.



Can I take them, too?  
I'll rep you again when I can


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2013)

Mochi said:


> Can I take them, too?
> I'll rep you again when I can



Sure 
And I think it's alright according to this thread's rules too so go right ahead, as it this will make the total amount of avatars you've taken three, which is alright even if it was on the same day. (you might want to double check the rules though! Better safe than sorry).


----------



## Billie (Jul 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Lucciola (Jul 7, 2013)

Taking :')                                   .


----------



## Blunt (Jul 7, 2013)

cred to some of the stocks goes to grimm6jack​


----------



## Marcο (Jul 7, 2013)

Taking.**


----------



## Sablés (Jul 7, 2013)

Blunt said:


> cred to some of the stocks goes to grimm6jack​


150x150 pls.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## RF (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice. Taking.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

Blunt said:


> cred to some of the stocks goes to grimm6jack​


Taking this one


----------



## Laix (Jul 7, 2013)

taking


150 x 150 please?


taking


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks :33


----------



## Blunt (Jul 7, 2013)

Laix said:


> 150 x 150 please?


----------



## Laix (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks :33


----------



## Delicious (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## tears (Jul 7, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking. Resize please!



sorry for my late reply :amazed


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2013)

taking. thanks :33


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2013)

​


----------



## Gin (Jul 8, 2013)

Taking this one.   Could I have it without the rounded edges, and could you like me the stock too, if it isn't too much trouble?   :33


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please. I'm able to add the desired borders/remove borders when requested. resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2013)

Continued



​
Rep if taking, please. I'm able to add the desired borders/remove borders when requested. resizes are also possible.


----------



## Schnarf (Jul 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



I'll take these, thanks


----------



## Meia (Jul 8, 2013)

Taking.                                           .


----------



## Delicious (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Sunako (Jul 9, 2013)

this

and this
thank you


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2013)

take the border off plz


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2013)

starr said:


> take the border off plz



Here you go:
​


----------



## Transit (Jul 9, 2013)

8 Shingeki No Kyojin Fanart Avatars
rep would be nice

​


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Here you go:
> ​


thank you!!


Transit said:


>


taking these


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 9, 2013)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2013)

_dump.
just rep if taking._




​


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2013)

_




_​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 9, 2013)

Fiiiiiiine, I'm taking this. thnx


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 10, 2013)

dis be mine.


----------



## Panther (Jul 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


 Taking. 

Can you make a senior size with dotted border.


----------



## RF (Jul 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​




Nice. 150x150 please.​


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2013)

Panther said:


> Taking.
> 
> Can you make a senior size with dotted border.







Sakazuki said:


> Nice. 150x150 please.


----------



## Panther (Jul 10, 2013)

Synn said:


>


 Thanks ! 

Can I get the stock please forgot to mention it in my previous post...


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2013)

Panther said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Can I get the stock please forgot to mention it in my previous post...



Wait until sunday to wear it, please. I did spoiler-tag it for a reason. :33


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 10, 2013)

*Rep if taking




*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 10, 2013)

*Rep if taking





*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 10, 2013)

* Rep if taking



*​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm also taking disssssss


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 10, 2013)

*Rep if taking




*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 10, 2013)

*Rep if taking








*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 10, 2013)

*Rep if taking




*​


----------



## Sieves (Jul 10, 2013)

giveaway thread needs moar siggys


----------



## Meia (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you                                           .


----------



## Shaz (Jul 10, 2013)

misao said:


> ​




Looks good. I'll take it.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 10, 2013)

Laix said:


> _
> 
> 
> _​



150x200        ?




Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking]
> 
> *​


150x200

Can I get the stock too?


----------



## Melodie (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you. :3


----------



## Synn (Jul 11, 2013)

​


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> 150x200        ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stock


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soul King (Jul 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued
> 
> ​
> Rep if taking, please. I'm able to add the desired borders/remove borders when requested. resizes are also possible.



Shnarf will let me have this. o/


----------



## RF (Jul 11, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Where is this from ?


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> 150x200        ?



Basically, I made the avatar about a week ~ 2 weeks ago so no longer have the PSD or remember exactly how I made it. However I tried my best to replicate the effects I made.



Also if you wanna give it a go yourself, the stock is .


----------



## Synn (Jul 11, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Where is this from ?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks guys, taking both


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 11, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## Misao (Jul 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Delicious (Jul 12, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 12, 2013)

misao said:
			
		

>



I'm stealing these. :c 

EDIT: I'm 24 hour'ed!  Sorry, I'll rep you once I can misa.


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> 
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired borders/remove borders if requested. Resizes are also possible.



Almost missed this taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## ℛei (Jul 13, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



mine thanks


----------



## Sunako (Jul 13, 2013)

yesssss thank you


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)

cred for some of the stocks goes to grimm6jack​


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 13, 2013)

Blunt said:


> cred for some of the stocks goes to grimm6jack​



Takingggg.

150x150 maybe?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks, just gotta spread a bit.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 13, 2013)

Blunt said:


>


Taking.**


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 13, 2013)

Blunt said:


> ​


150x150                        ?


----------



## RF (Jul 13, 2013)

Dear lord Blunt, amazing work.

Taking.

150x150 ?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)

Whitebeard said:


> 150x150                        ?







Sakazuki said:


> Dear lord Blunt, amazing work.
> 
> Taking.
> 
> 150x150 ?





the other one has already been claimed


----------



## Fiona (Jul 13, 2013)

Blunt said:


> cred for some of the stocks goes to grimm6jack​



Mine  

Can i get this 150x150 with a dotted border please? :33


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2013)

*Shingeki no Kyojin - Opening 2*














​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2013)

Blunt said:


> cred for some of the stocks goes to grimm6jack​



Taking these bad boys 150?150 dotted borders 

and dammit Marco took the gin one


----------



## santanico (Jul 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



taking pek


----------



## Blunt (Jul 14, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking these bad boys 150?150 dotted borders
> 
> and dammit Marco took the gin one


----------



## Slayz (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunako said:


> ​



Definitely taking this one.

Good job man!


----------



## Blunt (Jul 14, 2013)

How long is the spoiler limit for posting manga avas? Is it 2 days? I can't remember.


----------



## Synn (Jul 14, 2013)

Blunt said:


> How long is the spoiler limit for posting manga avas? Is it 2 days? I can't remember.



You can post manga avatars without spoiler tags when their respective Libraries have been cleared, which usually happens on Sundays. :33


----------



## Blunt (Jul 14, 2013)

It's a KL2 series though, it's library doesn't get cleared


----------



## Synn (Jul 14, 2013)

Blunt said:


> It's a KL2 series though, it's library doesn't get cleared



Not sure how they enforce spoilers there, so I suggest you ask Ane directly or make a thread in the SCR to get an answer from the Staff.



Black Sheep said:


> Official art / Manga avys of Sakura, Sasuke, or Kakashi?



Requests go here:


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 14, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Mine
> 
> Can i get this 150x150 with a dotted border please? :33



Damnit too late  Anyway nice avas Blunt.

Them stocks can be found here:


----------



## Blunt (Jul 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Tower of God - Chapter 71 Avatars_ 




​




last one isn't from this chapter, i just grouped it with them cuz laziness​


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 15, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​


**


----------



## JoJo (Jul 15, 2013)

fuck, it was taken. never mind.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 15, 2013)

if you're referencing to my post of the northman avas i took because of lovely delicious' taste in tv shows, slyly and easily, which one would you like


----------



## Billie (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Billie (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Velocity (Jul 15, 2013)

Do you have the stock for this one, or at least a 150x200 version?


----------



## Billie (Jul 15, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Do you have the stock for this one, or at least a 150x200 version?


----------



## MystKaos (Jul 15, 2013)

do you have this in 150x200?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Delicious (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Romanticide (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Shizune (Jul 16, 2013)

Delicious said:


>



What are these from? She looks so familiar but I can't put my finger on it. Confessions of a Shopaholic maybe?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

She was Jesse Pinkmans girlfriend in Breaking Bad


----------



## kyochi (Jul 16, 2013)

Taking, thank you. 


Hot. Damn. *_____* Not taking, but I sure as hell am admiring it.


----------



## RF (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll be taking this.


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2013)

150x200 please? :33


----------



## Matariki (Jul 16, 2013)

mine      .


----------



## Delicious (Jul 16, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> What are these from? She looks so familiar but I can't put my finger on it. Confessions of a Shopaholic maybe?


Don't Trust the B---- in Apartment 23


Sakazuki said:


> I'll be taking this.


dont forget to rep 


Synn said:


> 150x200 please? :33


 

i posted more at request thread


----------



## Delicious (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2013)

Delicious said:


> i posted more at request thread



Thx, I'll take a look at them and rep you twice :3


----------



## RF (Jul 16, 2013)

150x150 please.

Will rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 16, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> 150x150 please.
> 
> Will rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
Also: I'm able to add the desired borders when requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
Also: I'm able to add the desired borders when requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 16, 2013)

Taking, thank you. Could you add a dotted border, please?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2013)

Blackout said:


> Taking, thank you. Could you add a dotted border, please?



Here you go:
​


----------



## JoJo (Jul 16, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> Also: I'm able to add the desired borders when requested. Resizes are also possible.





Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> Also: I'm able to add the desired borders when requested. Resizes are also possible.



Dotted borders please.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dotted borders please.



Here you go:
​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 16, 2013)

Scizor said:
			
		

>



Ok, ok, taking these.


----------



## Sine (Jul 16, 2013)

take


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



sankyuuuu I already owe you like two reps hahaha


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 16, 2013)

​
No need to rep or credit.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 16, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> ​
> No need to rep or credit.



mine


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 16, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​



Snagging, thanks.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2013)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 17, 2013)

*rep and cred please*




​


----------



## RF (Jul 17, 2013)

Mine        .


----------



## Sunako (Jul 17, 2013)

​


----------



## Fay (Jul 17, 2013)

ane said:


>



These please


----------



## tears (Jul 18, 2013)

Rep~


​


----------



## Shizune (Jul 18, 2013)

Taking, thanks


----------



## RF (Jul 18, 2013)

150x150 please.


----------



## tears (Jul 18, 2013)

sure


----------



## Gin (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll take this one, much appreciated


----------



## Blunt (Jul 18, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



taking these


----------



## Delicious (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jul 18, 2013)

cred for some of the stocks goes to grimm6jack​


----------



## Juli (Jul 18, 2013)

I really missed making avatars..


----------



## Misao (Jul 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2013)

Juli said:


>



Mine          .

Do you happen to have 150x200 versions of these? If not, that's okay. :3


----------



## Sablés (Jul 18, 2013)

Blunt said:


> cred for some of the stocks goes to grimm6jack​



Taking 150x150 please


----------



## JoJo (Jul 18, 2013)

Blunt said:


> cred for some of the stocks goes to grimm6jack​




150x150 dotted border please


----------



## Juli (Jul 18, 2013)

Synn said:


> Mine          .
> 
> Do you happen to have 150x200 versions of these? If not, that's okay. :3



Sure.


----------



## Synn (Jul 18, 2013)

Juli said:


> Sure.



You're the best, Christine pek

Will rep again when I'm able to


----------



## Blunt (Jul 18, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Taking 150x150 please








JoJo said:


> 150x150 dotted border please


----------



## JoJo (Jul 18, 2013)

Blunt said:


>



Thanks man. And as always 10/10 work.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 18, 2013)

misao said:
			
		

>



tank yehhhh


----------



## Sablés (Jul 18, 2013)

Blunt said:


>



Thanks Bacon.


----------



## Marcο (Jul 18, 2013)

Taking.**


----------



## RF (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll be taking this.


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2013)

MINE MINE MINE


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2013)

cara delevingne maniaaa
i made these for an avatar size of 175 x 250 so if you want a resize/border just ask; better to VM me since i'll definitely see it

the second one can only be resized for 150 x 200 due to the proportions


​


----------



## Misao (Jul 18, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 18, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Imagine (Jul 18, 2013)

Blunt said:


> cred for some of the stocks goes to grimm6jack​




mine                   .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 18, 2013)

If you want borders/stock/whatever else, PM/VM me
Rep or cred not needed if taking

Happy trails


​


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2013)

Don't know if people are interested in YGO set stuff, but I'm bored. Just happy to contribute.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 18, 2013)

Juli said:


> I really missed making avatars..



Stock, please? <:


----------



## tears (Jul 18, 2013)

Just rep~~




​


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 19, 2013)

Not even a Naruto fan, but this just looks too good to not take 

can you make 150 x150 though? Thx


----------



## tears (Jul 19, 2013)

sure


----------



## tears (Jul 19, 2013)

​


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 19, 2013)

tears said:


> sure



Perfect


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't need or want credit.


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2013)

resize please?

taking these


----------



## Vice (Jul 19, 2013)

Taking.


----------



## Momoko (Jul 19, 2013)

misao said:


> ​




Taking this one. :]


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll be taking this from you as well, Tears.



Will rep again, gotta spread

EDIT: son of a bitch Ninja'd


----------



## Zach (Jul 19, 2013)

Can I get this in 150x150 please?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Cord (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll be taking Sasuke-kun. Thank you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2013)

Taking these two, thank you.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 20, 2013)

​


----------



## ? (Jul 20, 2013)

Taking this.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 20, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Taking these two, thank you.



Shaz already took the Minato avatar. He hasn't even worn it yet. :0


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2013)

misao said:


> ​


in which i say_ mis is just absolutely perfect and stunning _oh yes she is


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 20, 2013)

Can I get 150 x 150?


----------



## Delicious (Jul 20, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Can I get 150 x 150?


----------



## Jagger (Jul 20, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking these, repped. :33


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2013)

Wrong thread.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 21, 2013)

can i get 150 x 150?


----------



## Xin (Jul 21, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> can i get 150 x 150?





Edit: Seems like I took the wrong turn somewhere.


----------



## Billie (Jul 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jul 21, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 21, 2013)

Joo said:
			
		

>



ok I will take these along with the others I stole 


and I must spread ((serves u right))


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 21, 2013)

>



not a huge fan of this series, but the character designs are good at least. cheers.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Gin (Jul 21, 2013)

Delicious said:


>


Mine!   

could I have without the borders though please


----------



## Delicious (Jul 21, 2013)

Frost said:


> Mine!
> 
> could I have without the borders though please



no longer have the stock sry


----------



## JoJo (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Romanticide (Jul 21, 2013)

*Touhou yuri sets, rep + cred me and artist*



*Spoiler*: _Original Stocks_ 



http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=36998048


​


----------



## tears (Jul 21, 2013)

sorry for late reply 



starr said:


> resize please?







Zach said:


> Can I get this in 150x150 please?


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 21, 2013)

Xin said:


> Edit: Seems like I took the wrong turn somewhere.



Good shit man


----------



## Magician (Jul 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 22, 2013)

BD said:


> ​



Taking these two


----------



## tears (Jul 22, 2013)

​


----------



## RF (Jul 22, 2013)

150x150 please.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2013)

Can I get this in 170x170 for my profile picture? Thanks!


----------



## Marcο (Jul 22, 2013)

150x150?**


----------



## tears (Jul 22, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> 150x150 please.



hope these okay 





Nitty Scott said:


> Can I get this in 170x170 for my profile picture? Thanks!



hope these okay 





Shαnks said:


> 150x150?**



sorry missed your post :3


----------



## Misao (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Larcher (Jul 23, 2013)

Juli said:


> I really missed making avatars..
> ]



Taking thanks


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 23, 2013)

Reiki said:


> ​


wink,                  wink


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 23, 2013)

misao said:


>



takin           ~


----------



## ℛei (Jul 24, 2013)

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks                     .


----------



## Sunako (Jul 24, 2013)

>



thank you thank you


----------



## santanico (Jul 24, 2013)

taking                 .


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 24, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

